# Over 35 baby bumps



## Fallen Angel

Reckon we should have our own baby bumps thread?? :happydance:

I'll start it off - here's me at 27w3d - gawd knows what size I'll be at 9 months!!! :shrug: but for now I'm loving it and managing, so here's hoping it stays that way :cloud9:

https://i630.photobucket.com/albums/uu26/FallenAngelFran/IMG00291-20110622-1803.jpg


----------



## Lyvid

Awwww, such a nice bump! Looking good!!! 

On a totally different topic, looks like you have the long lost twin to my DSS's cat!


----------



## BeachComber

aww your baby bump looks adorable!! :happydance:


----------



## Fallen Angel

Aww thanks ladies, but come on - you've got to share yours :)

Re. my cat Lyvid - she has very common markings, I never realised till we moved a couple of years ago now and there's a cat similar down the street and our cat doesn't really leave our back garden, I found myself chasing after her a couple of times then realising it wasn't her at all :rofl: 

We have three fur babies, the dog (Holly) and cat (Neaps) you can see in the picture and Neaps' brother (Tatties). They're my little darlings, couldn't be without them :cloud9:


----------



## herbie

lovely bumpage hun:winkwink:
great idea , bit early for my bump
but cant wait to put a pic up!!!


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> lovely bumpage hun:winkwink:
> great idea , bit early for my bump
> but cant wait to put a pic up!!!

Me either just have a flabby belly ATM lol,love your bump thou,xxxxxxx


----------



## Storm1jet2

Fantastic bump - loved the cat and dog in the photo too :) I have 3 cats and a dog. I'll try and get DH to take a photo of my bump/bloat later, it is rather embarassing though - I just look very chunky! Maybe I can hide behind a couple of the cats :)


----------



## Fallen Angel

Or shove a couple of your cats up your jumper :rofl: 

We all looked like that to begin with, don't be embarrassed about it, enjoy it - I've never been so happy with my body as I am with my bump - I love being pregnant :cloud9:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Fallen Angel said:


> Or shove a couple of your cats up your jumper :rofl:
> 
> We all looked like that to begin with, don't be embarrassed about it, enjoy it - I've never been so happy with my body as I am with my bump - I love being pregnant :cloud9:

I probably could shove a couple of cats up there - they are wild at the minute, they will NOT leave me alone! I must smell funny.. they all want to sit on me all the time - the dog doesn't like it :flower:


----------



## poppy666

You got a fab bump going on there :thumbup:

This is my 18+3 day one, first girl bump after 4 boys wasnt this big with the boys so dreading to see how big i get. :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







Image013.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 35


----------



## kosh

awww i love your bump! :thumbup:


----------



## Storm1jet2

poppy666 said:


> You got a fab bump going on there :thumbup:
> 
> This is my 18+3 day one, first girl bump after 4 boys wasnt this big with the boys so dreading to see how big i get. :dohh:

Looking good though! I can't wait to get a lovely proper bump!


----------



## poppy666

I cant wait to feel the kicking, getting a bit worried ive not felt movement yet... but can hear her moving on the doppler.


----------



## Storm1jet2

poppy666 said:


> I cant wait to feel the kicking, getting a bit worried ive not felt movement yet... but can hear her moving on the doppler.

One of my friends didn't really feel her baby kick at all - apparently it was because of the postioning of the placenta. He is now a happy and healthy 2 year old! 

Its good you have doppler for reassurance! :happydance:


----------



## Fallen Angel

Storm, our pets are strange around me just now as well, the dog had her head on my belly a couple of weeks ago and Banana moved or kicked and she lifted her head, tilted it, looked at my belly, looked at me, then back to my belly as if to say "WTF was that":wacko: :rofl: It was priceless.

Poppy, that's a bootiful bump you've got there hunny :) We all know girls need way more room than boys ;) lol

I wouldn't worry about not feeling stuff too much, I have an anterior placenta and although I felt swishes and movements from quite early on, I didn't feel proper kicks and punches till the last few weeks.

I actually think my Banana moves way more than what I can feel, as I'm always on the go, because when I stop moving around as much and chill, quietly, that's when he gets more active.

Come on ladies - we need more piccies of bootiful bumps :) :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks :hugs:

Funny enough once i posted 5 minutes later i felt a kind of pulse on my stomach and looked down and saw my stomach pulsing lol so i take it thats her finally showing me she's there :happydance:


----------



## Fallen Angel

Definitely :happydance::happydance::cloud9:

Betcha she was also saying "don't worry mummy, I'm fine" :cloud9:


----------



## poppy666

Just me being too panoid with this pregnancy after a loss at christmas, i should learn and relax :cloud9:


----------



## BeachComber

Fallen Angel said:


> Or shove a couple of your cats up your jumper :rofl:
> 
> We all looked like that to begin with, don't be embarrassed about it, enjoy it - I've never been so happy with my body as I am with my bump - I love being pregnant :cloud9:

LOL :haha: I've taken a couple of pics, but there isn't much to see except for my opened up belly button! I may post one later.


----------



## BeachComber

poppy666 said:


> You got a fab bump going on there :thumbup:
> 
> This is my 18+3 day one, first girl bump after 4 boys wasnt this big with the boys so dreading to see how big i get. :dohh:


aww you have a lovely bump honey!! :flower:


----------



## Lyvid

Lovely bump Poppy! Glad she let you know she was there!

I think it's too early for my dog and cats to notice but if anything the momma cat is spending less time with me now. I'm interested to see if that changes as I had heard that animals can sense pregnancy. 

Fallen Angel - It's not very common around here, we thought he was quite unique LOL! My DSS's fiance works as a vet asst and volunteers at the Humane Society so she sees tons of cats. Seems gingers actually aren't all that common around here, either that or they are never given up! (Would never give up mine that's for sure!) Love that you chased the wrong cat :haha:


----------



## Fallen Angel

Poppy, we lost a baby in July of last year, so I totally understand, but I've just had a feeling this one was going to be okay, and surprisingly to myself, have managed to listen to my heart and believe that - I thought I'd be a stress-monkey this time, but I haven't, I guess I've just had a feeling that's made me content - but it's fine and understandable to worry hon :hug: x

Go on Beachcomber, you know you want to!!! ;) We want to see your bump - even if it is all belly-button :) 

I wanted my belly button to pop and wasn't sure if it was going to, but last night I leaned on my tummy just a tiny bit and my belly button popped right out, then when I took my hand off it went back to an insy - so it might still pop yet - I might post a pic of that later, as it really tickled me, I sat there doing "insy", "outsy", "insy", "outsy" for hours :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Sorry for your loss too :hugs: i was aweful first 12wks, but slowly relaxing and even more now i felt her in there.

Do you know what your having? looks girly bump to me :haha:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Lyvid said:


> Lovely bump Poppy! Glad she let you know she was there!
> 
> I think it's too early for my dog and cats to notice but if anything the momma cat is spending less time with me now. I'm interested to see if that changes as I had heard that animals can sense pregnancy.
> 
> Fallen Angel - It's not very common around here, we thought he was quite unique LOL! My DSS's fiance works as a vet asst and volunteers at the Humane Society so she sees tons of cats. Seems gingers actually aren't all that common around here, either that or they are never given up! (Would never give up mine that's for sure!) Love that you chased the wrong cat :haha:

I think my cats knew I was pregnant before I did! A couple of days before I got my :bfp: they literally started fighting to sit on my knee. They usually don't bother cause the dog gets jealous and sticks her nose in to nudge them off. Now when I have a lie down on the sofa at night (I'm always shattered), its not unusual for all 3 of them to be on top of me! They never use to share me, it was one at a time, now all 3 will tolerate being beside each other as long as they are squishing me! I don't think the dog is that bothered, she doesn't seem any different :) I have 2 tabbies and a black cat, love ginger ones but 3 is enough - I used to have 4 and it was literally a tribe!


----------



## Storm1jet2

Fallen Angel said:


> Poppy, we lost a baby in July of last year, so I totally understand, but I've just had a feeling this one was going to be okay, and surprisingly to myself, have managed to listen to my heart and believe that - I thought I'd be a stress-monkey this time, but I haven't, I guess I've just had a feeling that's made me content - but it's fine and understandable to worry hon :hug: x
> 
> Go on Beachcomber, you know you want to!!! ;) We want to see your bump - even if it is all belly-button :)
> 
> I wanted my belly button to pop and wasn't sure if it was going to, but last night I leaned on my tummy just a tiny bit and my belly button popped right out, then when I took my hand off it went back to an insy - so it might still pop yet - I might post a pic of that later, as it really tickled me, I sat there doing "insy", "outsy", "insy", "outsy" for hours :rofl:

The belly button bit made me laugh! BTW from your pregnancy journal (was having a very quick nosey) I take it you are into your bikes? Do you have your own? If so did you ride after your bfp and do you plan to do so again?


----------



## Fallen Angel

Poppy, I don't know what I'm having no, we're keeping it a surprise :) It's a horrible thing to go through, but we get through it and I'm a great believer what doesn't break us makes us stronger. You will get some energy back around 13/14 weeks hon, the first trimester was really tiring for me and lots of others I've spoken too as well. Apparently 2nd tri your fab, then tiredness comes back in 3rd - I'm just entering 3rd, so hoping that's not true - too much to do :rofl:

Storm, the animals are so clever aren't they - they certainly sense things. No problems, re having a nosey in my journal - the more the merrier, come on over for a natter - kettles on ;) Be warned though, I can be a bit frank and open with info sometimes :blush: lol

Re. bikes, yes, I do have my own, I ride a Kawasaki Z1000 - love it :) I have ridden since getting my BFP but not much due to severe pelvic pain as I previously smashed my pelvis, it's making me struggle a bit through pregnancy. If it wasn't for that, yes, I would have ridden a lot more.

I do plan to ride after Banana's born, but for convenience, I'm going to be selling my bike and buying a trike that I can have a baby seat fitted to the rear and some roll-bars fabricated for added protection - no need to change the lifestyle completely when becoming parents, the priorities just have to change a bit. That way, between us, we'll have a bike and a trike and hubby and I can swap from time to time (dependant on how my pelvis is).

Do you ride yourself?


----------



## Storm1jet2

Fallen Angel said:


> Poppy, I don't know what I'm having no, we're keeping it a surprise :) It's a horrible thing to go through, but we get through it and I'm a great believer what doesn't break us makes us stronger. You will get some energy back around 13/14 weeks hon, the first trimester was really tiring for me and lots of others I've spoken too as well. Apparently 2nd tri your fab, then tiredness comes back in 3rd - I'm just entering 3rd, so hoping that's not true - too much to do :rofl:
> 
> Storm, the animals are so clever aren't they - they certainly sense things. No problems, re having a nosey in my journal - the more the merrier, come on over for a natter - kettles on ;) Be warned though, I can be a bit frank and open with info sometimes :blush: lol
> 
> Re. bikes, yes, I do have my own, I ride a Kawasaki Z1000 - love it :) I have ridden since getting my BFP but not much due to severe pelvic pain as I previously smashed my pelvis, it's making me struggle a bit through pregnancy. If it wasn't for that, yes, I would have ridden a lot more.
> 
> I do plan to ride after Banana's born, but for convenience, I'm going to be selling my bike and buying a trike that I can have a baby seat fitted to the rear and some roll-bars fabricated for added protection - no need to change the lifestyle completely when becoming parents, the priorities just have to change a bit. That way, between us, we'll have a bike and a trike and hubby and I can swap from time to time (dependant on how my pelvis is).
> 
> Do you ride yourself?

Afternoon, yes I do - only a baby bike compared to yours mind you, a fazer 600. I haven't ridden since my bfp - but to be honest I've had too much MS to even think about it. :) Love the idea of the trike, that is such a good idea! I just need to get DH into bikes - he has his test and has done for years but never got a decent bike, I should get him out to play on mine while I'm not using it :hugs:


----------



## Seity

Well, I've already had my LO, but in case anyone is curious. I had taken pictures every week and after he arrived I put together a series showing the bump over the course of my pregnancy. I went into labor the day after the 38 week picture was taken.
 



Attached Files:







bump_progress1.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 419


----------



## poppy666

Awwwww too cute x


----------



## Lyvid

Storm1jet2 said:


> Lyvid said:
> 
> 
> Lovely bump Poppy! Glad she let you know she was there!
> 
> I think it's too early for my dog and cats to notice but if anything the momma cat is spending less time with me now. I'm interested to see if that changes as I had heard that animals can sense pregnancy.
> 
> Fallen Angel - It's not very common around here, we thought he was quite unique LOL! My DSS's fiance works as a vet asst and volunteers at the Humane Society so she sees tons of cats. Seems gingers actually aren't all that common around here, either that or they are never given up! (Would never give up mine that's for sure!) Love that you chased the wrong cat :haha:
> 
> I think my cats knew I was pregnant before I did! A couple of days before I got my :bfp: they literally started fighting to sit on my knee. They usually don't bother cause the dog gets jealous and sticks her nose in to nudge them off. Now when I have a lie down on the sofa at night (I'm always shattered), its not unusual for all 3 of them to be on top of me! They never use to share me, it was one at a time, now all 3 will tolerate being beside each other as long as they are squishing me! I don't think the dog is that bothered, she doesn't seem any different :) I have 2 tabbies and a black cat, love ginger ones but 3 is enough - I used to have 4 and it was literally a tribe!Click to expand...

:haha: So adorable! DH and I have two, the mum Zoe is all grey and her daughter Jill is grey and diluted (?) tortoiseshell with white socks. She's quite unusual looking. DSS & his fiance have a couple of rooms that were built off the garage to themselves and they have 3 cats between them, the one that looks like Fallen Angels, a black one and a grey stripe. And DH and I have a wonderful whippet! I love cats but I can't imagine having 4!


----------



## Lyvid

Seity said:


> Well, I've already had my LO, but in case anyone is curious. I had taken pictures every week and after he arrived I put together a series showing the bump over the course of my pregnancy. I went into labor the day after the 38 week picture was taken.

Awww love the series! And your LO is adorable! 

Since I'm "fluffy" as we like to call it on the TTC board I already look about the same as your 30 weeks pic, only mushy not firm. :nope: Think it will be a while before I have a true bump. :shrug: I might try taking the pics while laying down as all the mushy then falls to the side :haha: So we'll see, maybe in a couple of months I'll have a bump to share!


----------



## Storm1jet2

Well ladies, embarassing as this is - I don't feel its fair to oogle all your lovely bumps and not share my own. Can't believe how huge I am already at 12 weeks - its smaller in the morning and this is just now and its 8pm... I'm massive, can't imagine how big I will be in another couple of months!

Anyway here we go *blush* I'm so obviously pregnant - I'm just glad I've started to tell people.. goodbye waistline.... see ya sometime next year!

https://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k614/storm1jet2/BFP/123.jpg


----------



## poppy666

Awww such a cute bump... no need to blush :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Wow storm I love it,can't wait till I get a nice bump like that ,:hugs:


----------



## Fallen Angel

Seity - love your sequence pics hon :) :cloud9:

Storm, that's a rare bump you're growing there already babes :) :cloud9: As for Fazers, they're good little bikes them - you been riding long? Like your idea of getting DH into riding yours whilst you're not :) My hubby wasn't into bikes until we got together, then 6 months of being my pillion bitch and he soon went and sat his test :rofl: 

I took some pics of my "insy" and "outsy" tonight :rofl: this tickles me so much I have to share..... :blush: then the last two pics are just of my bare bump - you can see where Banana is lying in the face on one, as my bump is lop-sided :rofl: I also think it looks a bit square at the front tonight :rofl: Sorry the pics are so small, for some reason they've automatically gone like that when taken from hubby's phone??? 

https://i630.photobucket.com/albums/uu26/FallenAngelFran/th_IMG-20110623-00042.jpg
https://i630.photobucket.com/albums/uu26/FallenAngelFran/th_IMG-20110623-00043.jpg
https://i630.photobucket.com/albums/uu26/FallenAngelFran/th_IMG-20110623-00044.jpg
https://i630.photobucket.com/albums/uu26/FallenAngelFran/th_IMG-20110623-00045.jpg


----------



## Lyvid

Awww, no need to blush, it's lovely Storm! :hugs:


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm, I love your bump. I don't think it's that big. can't wait to get a real proper bump!!!
xx


----------



## BeachComber

Storm your bump is adorable!!! :happydance:

FallenAngel I love your belly button pics! Too cute! My belly button is just opened up, not really sticking out..it is weird. I will post a pic so you all can see. I'm going to take some new pics tomorrow now that I am 7 weeks. :)


----------



## Desperado167

Fallen angel ,lovely big bump,wud love a good rub of it,:haha::haha:I love pregnant ladies bumps,doggie in the background is too cute,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

lovely bumpage storm!!!!!!!!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## herbie

lovely bump Angel:hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Fallenangel - love the belly button shot :)

I only did my bike test 3 years ago, was with a guy who was really into bikes and didn't like being pillion so thought I would get my own (it killed my legs they are too long)! We split up mind you and I married someone else...

I'm tempted to go take a bump shot now, I swear its smaller in the mornings! Should be working mind you... hehe


----------



## Storm1jet2

So here we are this morning - its smaller for sure - must have less water retention in the morning! Sorry its the wrong way round, I can't work out how to rotate it :)

https://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k614/storm1jet2/BFP/IMG00398-20110624-0922.jpg


----------



## Fallen Angel

That's a fab little bump Storm :cloud9: It will look smaller in the mornings, mine does, in fact, I think the position changes as Banana moves around and some parts of the day bump looks high, and others low - quite funny.

Don't blame you for getting your own licence, I don't do pillion - period! lol Too much of a control freak me ;) :rofl:

Have you ridden since your :bfp:

lmao @ Desparado, something weird about people rubbing your bumps don't you think - I've got a great t-shirt that reads "HANDS OFF THE BUMP" I hate people randomly touching me :blush: lol Our dog Holly seems to get in lots of shots!!! She's a little poser!!


*COME ON LADIES - WE NEED MORE BUMP PICCIES IN HERE  *:kiss:


----------



## BeachComber

Storm1jet2 said:


> So here we are this morning - its smaller for sure - must have less water retention in the morning! Sorry its the wrong way round, I can't work out how to rotate it :)
> 
> https://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k614/storm1jet2/BFP/IMG00398-20110624-0922.jpg


You look adorable Storm!! I love your little bump!! :happydance:


----------



## BeachComber

Ok ladies, I took a new pic today of my bloat bump! :haha: Here I am at 7 weeks. 


https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c97/brazil820/IMAG0237.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

BeachComber said:


> Ok ladies, I took a new pic today of my bloat bump! :haha: Here I am at 7 weeks.
> 
> 
> https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c97/brazil820/IMAG0237.jpg

So cute Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

BeachComber said:


> Ok ladies, I took a new pic today of my bloat bump! :haha: Here I am at 7 weeks.
> 
> 
> https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c97/brazil820/IMAG0237.jpg


awww so cute:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Beautiful bumps ladies.

I didnt manage to shift the 4 stone i put on with DS so i already have a bit of a belly. It will be a while before it becomes an obvious baby bump. Not such a bad thing though as i will be able to hide it longer than last time and manage to keep it a secret till 12 weeks.

:hugs:


----------



## Lyvid

Awww cute bump BeachComber!


----------



## hugs3409

I am there with Lyvid and Wendy lol. I am kinda "fluffy" myself and I may even try and get laying down pics for now, cause not so much "fluff" shows haha. Standing up, I look half way through and I am only about 6 wks now :)


----------



## Storm1jet2

Come on ladies - we need more of you to share! Bump/bloat anything at all - we all want to see!


----------



## scooperdoops

This is mine at 27 weeks, I am nearly 30 wks now. Also due on 18th September!!!


----------



## Storm1jet2

hugs3409 said:


> that didn't work scooper :)
> 
> Ok Ok so here is mine, however, I am only 7 wks few days and I am also 55 lbs overweight as well. I am laying down also. EWWWWWWW look as those old stretch marks haha.

YAY - thanks for sharing - look forward to seeing that bump getting bigger! Nothing wrong with stretchmarks - happens to the best of us!

I'm getting bigger by the day, just over 14 weeks and look like I'm nearer 24... oh dear - ah well all for a good cause :)


----------



## Storm1jet2

scooperdoops said:


> This is mine at 27 weeks, I am nearly 30 wks now. Also due on 18th September!!!

Try again try again try again - dying to see it!


----------



## hugs3409

Storm1jet2 said:


> hugs3409 said:
> 
> 
> that didn't work scooper :)
> 
> Ok Ok so here is mine, however, I am only 7 wks few days and I am also 55 lbs overweight as well. I am laying down also. EWWWWWWW look as those old stretch marks haha.
> 
> YAY - thanks for sharing - look forward to seeing that bump getting bigger! Nothing wrong with stretchmarks - happens to the best of us!
> 
> I'm getting bigger by the day, just over 14 weeks and look like I'm nearer 24... oh dear - ah well all for a good cause :)Click to expand...

ok so where is your bump pic? lol


----------



## hugs3409

nm lol I found it, and I think its cute :)


----------



## Storm1jet2

hugs3409 said:


> nm lol I found it, and I think its cute :)

That was 2 weeks ago - its bigger now - and firmer! Must update!


----------



## scooperdoops

Maybe this will work? Me at 27 wks. (although I'm now 30 wks)

----------------------------

It didn't work... I give up!


----------



## BeachComber

hugs3409 said:


> that didn't work scooper :)
> 
> Ok Ok so here is mine, however, I am only 7 wks few days and I am also 55 lbs overweight as well. I am laying down also. EWWWWWWW look as those old stretch marks haha.
> 
> https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/hugs28/7wkspregnantlayingdown.jpg


aww your bump is sooo cute! Nevermind the stretch marks, I have them too around my belly button but I don't mind them too much. :thumbup:


----------



## DressageDiva

Hi

Im 36 and 32 weeks preg! Im really wondering if my body will in any way go back to normal, as it seems to do in younger mums!

here is my bump, we dont know what sex it is...i think maybe im carrying like a boy?:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







DSC04828.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## hugs3409

DressageDiva said:


> Hi
> 
> Im 36 and 32 weeks preg! Im really wondering if my body will in any way go back to normal, as it seems to do in younger mums!
> 
> here is my bump, we dont know what sex it is...i think maybe im carrying like a boy?:kiss:

So cute. I would not say boy or girl, honestly I don't believe that whole the way you are carrying is what you will have lol, I am glad you don't know, its so much more fun not knowing. The only thing that I believe to be true with old wives tails about baby sex is the put a real ring on a real necklace and hang it over belly, if it circles, girl, if it goes in a straight line, boy. I have done this many times with people, me etc.... and it has ALWAYS been right. My mom told me this trick a long time ago. My last 2 PG's it was right and hopefully this time it will be too. good luck, you look amazing


----------



## BeachComber

DressageDiva said:


> Hi
> 
> Im 36 and 32 weeks preg! Im really wondering if my body will in any way go back to normal, as it seems to do in younger mums!
> 
> here is my bump, we dont know what sex it is...i think maybe im carrying like a boy?:kiss:

aww what a beautiful baby bump!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## DressageDiva

Ah thanks both of you :) Iv done the ring thing which said girl....so we will see!

I am doing NCT classes and im the oldest one :( only by 1 year but still! Hopefully being older makes us wiser!


----------



## almeria

here is me at 34 weeks
this was taken a week ago, and i have noticed a growth spurt since then. he's definitely piling on the pounds now!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0020.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 32


----------



## hugs3409

very cute, you are almost done haha. good luck :)


----------



## herbie

lovely bumps ladies xxxxx:thumbup:


----------



## BeachComber

almeria said:


> here is me at 34 weeks
> this was taken a week ago, and i have noticed a growth spurt since then. he's definitely piling on the pounds now!

You have a very cute bump!!!:happydance:


----------



## Fallen Angel

Loving the bumps ladies :) 

It's getting exciting for me in here, so many ladies so close to their due dates and lots of bump pics, I'm loving it :) :happydance:


----------



## _Vicky_

ohohohohoh you all look fabulous!!!!!!!!!!! Made me all nostalgic!!!!!! You all look realluy fabulous - loving the fur babies too!!

Hope you dont mind me gate crashing - I am Vicky I have 17.5 month old twins and they were born when I was 36 (we didnt have this lovely BnB section then either so I am doubly jealous!) 

Here is my twins bump - I would really recommend the montage its just a lovely thing to look back on - oh and all you wondering about older skin - I dont have one stretchie or sagging skin xxxx

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/261649_10150228586147475_615397474_7434225_7447132_n.jpg


----------



## almeria

that's a great montage, wish i had thought to do that!
bit late now though..


----------



## almeria

BeachComber said:


> almeria said:
> 
> 
> here is me at 34 weeks
> this was taken a week ago, and i have noticed a growth spurt since then. he's definitely piling on the pounds now!
> 
> You have a very cute bump!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

aww thanks, i love my little bumpety bump! i will miss it once he is born:shrug:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Hey Vicky - love the montage - if I had a figure to start of with like yours I might have done that too! Hubby is pushing for another photo so I'll give in on Monday at 16 weeks... I wouldn't mind so much if my butt hadn't decided to compete with my new found bump :)


----------



## hugs3409

how do you remove pics? My bump is gone :( I can't leave it up here. thanks


----------



## _Vicky_

hugs3409 said:


> how do you remove pics? My bump is gone :( I can't leave it up here. thanks

I am so sorry for your loss :flower:

If you go to the post where you posted your photos and click the edit button on the bottom right you will be able to edit the post and remove. 

I have also reported your request in case you cant find how to do it yourself hopefully one of the mods will see it and remove it.

You are in my thoughts xxxxx


----------



## BeachComber

hugs3409 said:


> how do you remove pics? My bump is gone :( I can't leave it up here. thanks

omg I am so sorry to hear this hun. You are in my thoughts and prayers.:cry:


----------



## BeachComber

_Vicky_ said:


> ohohohohoh you all look fabulous!!!!!!!!!!! Made me all nostalgic!!!!!! You all look realluy fabulous - loving the fur babies too!!
> 
> Hope you dont mind me gate crashing - I am Vicky I have 17.5 month old twins and they were born when I was 36 (we didnt have this lovely BnB section then either so I am doubly jealous!)
> 
> Here is my twins bump - I would really recommend the montage its just a lovely thing to look back on - oh and all you wondering about older skin - I dont have one stretchie or sagging skin xxxx
> 
> https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/261649_10150228586147475_615397474_7434225_7447132_n.jpg


I love your montage! That is a great idea!!! :happydance:


----------



## Storm1jet2

hugs3409 said:


> how do you remove pics? My bump is gone :( I can't leave it up here. thanks

Oh honey - no - what happened - are you ok? :hugs:


----------



## Fallen Angel

hugs3409 said:


> how do you remove pics? My bump is gone :( I can't leave it up here. thanks

Gentle hugs for you at this awful time babes :( :hug: x


----------



## hugs3409

Storm1jet2 said:


> hugs3409 said:
> 
> 
> how do you remove pics? My bump is gone :( I can't leave it up here. thanks
> 
> Oh honey - no - what happened - are you ok? :hugs:Click to expand...

I am ok I guess, I went in for my first prenatal visit and she said I measured at 8 wks even though I was 9 wks. Did ultrasound and found the baby stopped growing at about 8 wks. No heartbeat. thanks all for the kind words, they are appreciated. :hugs:


----------



## salander

here are my bumps 22weeks, 37 wks and 38.4 wks :happydance:

Oh and i just turned 36 last wednesday!!
 



Attached Files:







22wkbump.jpg
File size: 6.8 KB
Views: 38









37 wks.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 38









bdaybump.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 46


----------



## Claireyb1

I have finally got around to posting my bump picture!:happydance:
I just hope that I don't end up too huge?!


----------



## Storm1jet2

Claireyb1 said:


> View attachment 238615
> 
> 
> I have finally got around to posting my bump picture!:happydance:
> I just hope that I don't end up too huge?!

That is a lovely neat little proper bump! :happydance:


----------



## BeachComber

salander said:


> here are my bumps 22weeks, 37 wks and 38.4 wks :happydance:
> 
> Oh and i just turned 36 last wednesday!!

aww you are almost there!!! Love your gorgeous baby bump!


----------



## BeachComber

Claireyb1 said:


> View attachment 238615
> 
> 
> I have finally got around to posting my bump picture!:happydance:
> I just hope that I don't end up too huge?!

You look adorable! What a cute bump! :happydance:


----------



## Fallen Angel

I just love looking at all our lovely bumps ladies, they're truly gorgeous.

Here's a couple of pics I've taken of late:-

This is a little review to date:-
https://i630.photobucket.com/albums/uu26/FallenAngelFran/12wksto32wks.jpg

This was me last week at 32wks:-
https://i630.photobucket.com/albums/uu26/FallenAngelFran/P1010006.jpg

Hubby was grumpy and tired, so I thought I'd cheer him up:-
https://i630.photobucket.com/albums/uu26/FallenAngelFran/P1010003.jpg
https://i630.photobucket.com/albums/uu26/FallenAngelFran/P1010001.jpg


----------



## BeachComber

Fallen Angel you look beautiful!!!! What a lovely bump! I love that cute face you put on your bump too! Makes me smile!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Rowan75

love the pics - heres me at 18 weeks
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3143.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 20









IMG_3144.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Storm1jet2

FA and Rowan - you both look amazing!!!!!!!

Its so nice to see other people looking really fab - my bump has expoded and I promise I too will update very soon! 

Can't get over how great you both look - so jealous! Where is my glow????


----------



## BeachComber

Rowan75 said:


> love the pics - heres me at 18 weeks


YOur bump is absolutely gorgeous!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## BeachComber

Well, here is my bump at 11 weeks and 12 weeks. Still mostly bloat I think, I am getting thicker in the middle haha! :haha: I'll be glad when the bloat turns into a round bump!

11 weeks:
https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c97/brazil820/IMAG0272.jpg


12 weeks:
https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c97/brazil820/IMAG0278.jpg


----------



## Rowan75

lovely pics :) bumps definately coming on nicely!

what lovely pics of everyone - we all look fab!


----------



## herbie

great bumpy pics!!!!!!!!
everyone looks fab xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mary Jo

29 weeks :D - 

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a189/ariel3112/d73b38cb.jpg


----------



## Rowan75

lovely bump :) x


----------



## luckylecky

This was 39+4

https://img.makeupalley.com/1/6/6/3/1999818.JPG


----------



## Michieb

Here's me 35 yrs old at 20 - 24 and at 26 weeks:
20 weeks:
https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j335/michcar1/july4010.jpg
24 weeks:
https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j335/michcar1/KrisTrip027.jpg
26 weeks:
https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j335/michcar1/KrisTrip105.jpg


----------



## BeachComber

Mary Jo said:


> 29 weeks :D -
> 
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a189/ariel3112/d73b38cb.jpg

What a beautiful bump! :happydance:


----------



## BeachComber

luckylecky said:


> This was 39+4
> 
> https://img.makeupalley.com/1/6/6/3/1999818.JPG

Your bump is just gorgeous!! :happydance:


----------



## BeachComber

Michieb said:


> Here's me 35 yrs old at 20 - 24 and at 26 weeks:
> 20 weeks:
> https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j335/michcar1/july4010.jpg
> 24 weeks:
> https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j335/michcar1/KrisTrip027.jpg
> 26 weeks:
> https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j335/michcar1/KrisTrip105.jpg

Very beautiful baby bump! :happydance:


----------



## Claireyb1

Thought I'd get this thread going again and see how all the lovely over 35 baby bumps are doing.
Here are my latest:

26 week bump - clothes on (dress I am wearing for a wedding next weekend - non maternity!!!)


26+5


----------



## Claireyb1

Come on ladies any others feeling brave??:flower:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Ooohhhh you look fab! If I looked like you I'd be more than happy to share mine! Imagine a small beached whale/hippo and you are almost there. 

I need to pluck up so courage to post mine - although I guess it would make everyone else feel better :hugs:


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Ooohhhh you look fab! If I looked like you I'd be more than happy to share mine! Imagine a small beached whale/hippo and you are almost there.
> 
> I need to pluck up so courage to post mine - although I guess it would make everyone else feel better :hugs:

Oh Storm, I bet you don't look as big as you think you do. Some days I think I'm massive and other days I feel small? I think alot of it is in our heads!

:hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Claireyb1 said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Ooohhhh you look fab! If I looked like you I'd be more than happy to share mine! Imagine a small beached whale/hippo and you are almost there.
> 
> I need to pluck up so courage to post mine - although I guess it would make everyone else feel better :hugs:
> 
> Oh Storm, I bet you don't look as big as you think you do. Some days I think I'm massive and other days I feel small? I think alot of it is in our heads!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Hehe no - I'm big - as random people seem to thoroughly enjoy telling me - all be worth it in the end - can't quite believe we are on the home stretch already! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Well ladies here we go - excuse the leopard print top - not the most flattering but its comfy and I'm already beyond caring :)

https://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k614/storm1jet2/BFP/266.jpg

And like many of the other ladies on here I thought I'd include my gorgeous dog! Although to be fair she was more interested in the biscuit my DH was waving at her :)

https://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k614/storm1jet2/BFP/Cara.jpg

I will have my face in the next bump photo - but I'd just taken my makeup off!


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Well ladies here we go - excuse the leopard print top - not the most flattering but its comfy and I'm already beyond caring :)
> 
> https://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k614/storm1jet2/BFP/266.jpg
> 
> And like many of the other ladies on here I thought I'd include my gorgeous dog! Although to be fair she was more interested in the biscuit my DH was waving at her :)
> 
> https://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k614/storm1jet2/BFP/Cara.jpg
> 
> I will have my face in the next bump photo - but I'd just taken my makeup off!

Oh you're not huge at all Storm! you look about the same as me.
I'm with you on the comfort front - comfort over style all the way now! lol
I love the pic of your dog, she looks lovely. Did she get to eat the biscuit in the end??
:hugs:


----------



## BeachComber

Storm1jet2 said:


> Well ladies here we go - excuse the leopard print top - not the most flattering but its comfy and I'm already beyond caring :)
> 
> https://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k614/storm1jet2/BFP/266.jpg
> 
> And like many of the other ladies on here I thought I'd include my gorgeous dog! Although to be fair she was more interested in the biscuit my DH was waving at her :)
> 
> https://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k614/storm1jet2/BFP/Cara.jpg
> 
> I will have my face in the next bump photo - but I'd just taken my makeup off!


Hi Storm, your bump looks beautiful!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## BeachComber

Claireyb1 said:


> Thought I'd get this thread going again and see how all the lovely over 35 baby bumps are doing.
> Here are my latest:
> 
> 26 week bump - clothes on (dress I am wearing for a wedding next weekend - non maternity!!!)
> View attachment 272607
> 
> 
> 26+5
> View attachment 272608

LOve your adorable bump!! You look amazing! :hugs:


----------



## BeachComber

Ill go get a recent pic and post it!


----------



## BeachComber

Here is my bump at 20 or 21 weeks. Baby keeps measuring a week ahead and I am waiting for my doc to decide if he is going to move my due date up a week. :thumbup:

https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c97/brazil820/IMAG0372.jpg


----------



## Storm1jet2

BeachComber said:


> Here is my bump at 20 or 21 weeks. Baby keeps measuring a week ahead and I am waiting for my doc to decide if he is going to move my due date up a week. :thumbup:
> 
> https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c97/brazil820/IMAG0372.jpg

Love it BeachComber! 

You and Clairey are both looking fab - my due date is now apparently 31st Dec, so I'm not sure if its a 2011 or 2012 baby :)

And yes the dog got the biscuit - she was pleased :)

Maternity clothes all the way for me, its amazing what I will wear now that I wouldn't have been seen dead in before :wacko:


----------



## Claireyb1

BeachComber said:


> Here is my bump at 20 or 21 weeks. Baby keeps measuring a week ahead and I am waiting for my doc to decide if he is going to move my due date up a week. :thumbup:
> 
> https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c97/brazil820/IMAG0372.jpg

Looking good BeachComer! Lovely bump.
:flower:


----------



## BeachComber

Storm1jet2 said:


> BeachComber said:
> 
> 
> Here is my bump at 20 or 21 weeks. Baby keeps measuring a week ahead and I am waiting for my doc to decide if he is going to move my due date up a week. :thumbup:
> 
> https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c97/brazil820/IMAG0372.jpg
> 
> Love it BeachComber!
> 
> You and Clairey are both looking fab - my due date is now apparently 31st Dec, so I'm not sure if its a 2011 or 2012 baby :)
> 
> And yes the dog got the biscuit - she was pleased :)
> 
> Maternity clothes all the way for me, its amazing what I will wear now that I wouldn't have been seen dead in before :wacko:Click to expand...


Oh yes me too on the maternity clothes! I can't fit in anything else! :haha:


----------



## Gia7777

Very nice bumps ladies! Im 15w today and still no bump really, but on and off bloat. Hopefully soon!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awwww, loving the bumps!
I have nothing to show off yet, will be back to post pics when I do... Last time around I didn't get a bump until 20 weeks... Hoping for a bit sooner this time!!


----------



## Gia7777

I guess I've officially popped. 3 days ago I was mostly bloat, but I literally woke up today with a noticeable bump!

First pic from 3 days ago (15w), and second pic from today (15w3d).....what a difference!
 



Attached Files:







photo-15w.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 27









15w3d.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 27


----------



## LLbean

lord do I dare post mine LOL...ok mind you, I have not been at the gym in months so partly I blame that and the steroids the doc put me on...so here is my bloat at 7 weeks and 2 days...it really is all bloating honestly...and this is nothing...only the morning...at night I look 8 months along HAHAHA
 



Attached Files:







Oct 11.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Storm1jet2

Come on ladies get those bumps out! Time to share with the rest of us!


----------



## LLbean

My bump is gone for now. When I return I shall post again


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Ok here is my 11 week bump! For me it's obvious, but luckily still easily conceilable so still in the pregnancy closet until my hopefully normal CVS results this week...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4364.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 37


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> Ok here is my 11 week bump! For me it's obvious, but luckily still easily conceilable so still in the pregnancy closet until my hopefully normal CVS results this week...

awww so cute...please you are TINY!!!! HA I look better than that NOT being pregnant LOL.

I should send you some of the purchased Tshirts I got that were small on me already LOL


----------



## Storm1jet2

Junebug_CJ said:


> Ok here is my 11 week bump! For me it's obvious, but luckily still easily conceilable so still in the pregnancy closet until my hopefully normal CVS results this week...

Awww you look great!


----------



## Claireyb1

LLbean said:


> My bump is gone for now. When I return I shall post again

Oh LLbean, I'm so sorry! I hope you're ok? as ok as you can be of course. I hope it won't be long until you're posting on here again.
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Claireyb1 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> My bump is gone for now. When I return I shall post again
> 
> Oh LLbean, I'm so sorry! I hope you're ok? as ok as you can be of course. I hope it won't be long until you're posting on here again.
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Oh llbean hun I'm so sorry - I didn't pick up on this! Hope you are ok xxx


----------



## sadie

junebug, you look absolutely fantastic! I remember your wedding photo that was on here...how long ago was that taken? (longer hair, blonder, etc)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wow Sadie, good memory! That was in 2009, 2 months before my first pregnancy! I had to stop dying it blonde this time around since one of my symptoms is major hair loss :-( I also had to chop it off...

LL, keep the shirts hun you'll be back as my bump buddy soon! :hug


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> Wow Sadie, good memory! That was in 2009, 2 months before my first pregnancy! I had to stop dying it blonde this time around since one of my symptoms is major hair loss :-( I also had to chop it off...
> 
> LL, keep the shirts hun you'll be back as my bump buddy soon! :hug

yes but they were already small, that's my point LOL.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Sure! I can pay you via PayPal 

But you're trying to lose a bit of weight no? They may fit yet!


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> Sure! I can pay you via PayPal
> 
> But you're trying to lose a bit of weight no? They may fit yet!

You have been of great help, I don't expect you to buy them from me :flower:

I have the Tax Deduction one and the Babe/Baby one. They are Medium. Is that your size?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

When I'm pregnant, yup! Thank you!!!!


----------



## BeachComber

Junebug_CJ said:


> Ok here is my 11 week bump! For me it's obvious, but luckily still easily conceilable so still in the pregnancy closet until my hopefully normal CVS results this week...

You look adorable!!!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks! So do you!!! Can't wait to have a nice obvious bump :cloud9:


----------



## herbie

looking good hun xxxx


----------



## Claireyb1

my 30+4 week bump picture.


----------



## Storm1jet2

Claireyb1 said:


> my 30+4 week bump picture.
> View attachment 286777

Woo hoooo looking good! 

I'm feeling massive - I feel like there is no room left for my lungs! Must get DH to take a photo later if I'm feeling brave.

We are getting close to D day.... can't wait! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> my 30+4 week bump picture.
> View attachment 286777
> 
> 
> Woo hoooo looking good!
> 
> I'm feeling massive - I feel like there is no room left for my lungs! Must get DH to take a photo later if I'm feeling brave.
> 
> We are getting close to D day.... can't wait! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks Storm! My breathing seems ok so far - don't feel too squashed......yet!
Be brave and post a pic:thumbup:
I can't quite believe we are getting so close to the end. It always seemed sooo far away.
Off To our house in West Cork Tomorrow for a few days with my Mum and doggies - before I get too close to the "Big Day"

xx:hugs:


----------



## BeachComber

Claireyb1 said:


> my 30+4 week bump picture.
> View attachment 286777

You have a beautiful bump! :happydance:


----------



## CeeDee

Here's my 16 week bump.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0148.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ellie27

Not sure I belong here....

I will be 35 in a couple weeks time!!! But baby will be here in 3 days time!!! They are having me in for an early c-section due to being diagnosed with Obstetric Cholastesis last weekend!

Anyway, lots of beautiful bumps ladies!!

Here is my final bump pic, 37wks, 2nd baby.....
 



Attached Files:







37wks (1).jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 25









37wks (2).jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Gorgeous bumps ladies! I think I'm due to post an update here, will do on Tuesday!!!


----------



## CeeDee

Great bump, ellie!


----------



## future_numan

lovely bumps , ladies:thumbup:


----------



## Maple Leaf

My 16 weeker on my avatar!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awww Maple Leaf that is an adorable bump!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OK here's my update, not much to report I'm afraid. Sigh...

Taken today, 14 weeks and 1 day!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4376.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 23


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> OK here's my update, not much to report I'm afraid. Sigh...
> 
> Taken today, 14 weeks and 1 day!

OMG you are TINY! I STILL look more preggers than you! :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL LL, today is a good day for bloat. You should have seen me yesterday, looked about 6 months pregnant :rofl:


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> LOL LL, today is a good day for bloat. You should have seen me yesterday, looked about 6 months pregnant :rofl:

hehehe

well I still get bloated and man it sucks!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I have meds on board now, thanks to my lovely OB :thumbup: Not fun, eh?


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> I have meds on board now, thanks to my lovely OB :thumbup: Not fun, eh?

man what can you take for bloat? give me some of that :winkwink:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

You can buy it over the counter! Colace or docusate sodium, stool softener. My OB prescribed it for me


----------



## Maple Leaf

Junebug_CJ said:


> OK here's my update, not much to report I'm afraid. Sigh...
> 
> Taken today, 14 weeks and 1 day!

Looking great...I bet if you take a pic at the same time each week you will be shocked at the growth!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I do! Always Tuesday or wednesday before bed :thumbup:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Well ladies here we go - 31 weeks and 2 days - I was feeling particularly massive!! Can't believe how big bump is now!

https://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k614/storm1jet2/312.jpg


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Beautiful Storm!!!!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Lovely bump for 31 weeks storm. Mine seems to have grown so much the past few days...will post my 17 week scan in a day or two. I like looking back at them. Never did it with my first two children. Lol


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Well ladies here we go - 31 weeks and 2 days - I was feeling particularly massive!! Can't believe how big bump is now!
> 
> https://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k614/storm1jet2/312.jpg

You're not massive at all Storm! although I know we all feel big at times as it is getting harder to move about normaly.
Do you have a stretchies yet? so far so good for me, fingers crossed it stays this way!:thumbup:
x


----------



## CeeDee

Storm you look great!


----------



## Laughing Girl

Here's my 17 week 5 day bump......sorry about the grainy shot!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0075.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CeeDee

Looks great Laughing Girl!


----------



## BeachComber

Storm1jet2 said:


> Well ladies here we go - 31 weeks and 2 days - I was feeling particularly massive!! Can't believe how big bump is now!
> 
> https://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k614/storm1jet2/312.jpg


Storm you are looking beautiful!!!! :happydance:


----------



## BeachComber

Laughing Girl said:


> Here's my 17 week 5 day bump......sorry about the grainy shot!

Adorable bump!!! :happydance:


----------



## BeachComber

Here is my 26 week bump pic!! :thumbup:


https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c97/brazil820/IMAG0427.jpg


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Amazing bumps BC and LG!!! I'm due to post an update but mine is puny :haha:

Edit: here is the puny bump! 15 weeks today!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4380-2.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## CeeDee

Cute bump, Beach comber. 

I see a difference Junebug, it's growing.


----------



## Gia7777

My 20w bump
 



Attached Files:







20w.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Laughing Girl

Junebug_CJ said:


> Amazing bumps BC and LG!!! I'm due to post an update but mine is puny :haha:
> 
> Edit: here is the puny bump! 15 weeks today!

ooh, you are soooo toned!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks LG! I just got back to pre-pregnancy weight through weight training and cardio the WEEK before I got my BFP :haha: Trying to keep it up as best I can now, about 40 minutes 4-5 times per week!

Gia, great bump! Baby is definitely growing, I remember your 15 week one! :thumbup:


----------



## Gia7777

Thanks Junebug! Im envious that you can find the energy to keep up with such a great cardio routine. I walk my furbabies every morning and that about does me in for the day!


----------



## Maple Leaf

All the bumps are coming along nicely!! 
Here is my weekly update. Still suffering with sickness :wacko:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awwww nice bump Maple Leaf! It looks differently distributed than the avi pic now! Sorry about the sickness... Have you tried diclectin? It was a life-saver for me during my first pregnancy!

Gia, good days and bad :haha: Like tonight I was supposed to work-out, but I had a long emotional day at work so I can't summon the energy... Walking fur babies is great exercise! Hmmmm wonder if chasing a toddler counts? :haha:


----------



## Maple Leaf

Junebug - I am on maximum dose diclectin. Been on it since 5 weeks, unfortunately I had hyperemesis with my daughter Eva, not so much with my son. I am therefore convinced its another little diva in there driving me crazy....without the meds I was throwing up 10 times a day so I suppose once or twice isn't too bad. Only recently it's been at 3am!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Oh that really sucks... I hope it eases up soon!!! I was like that for the whole 39 weeks with my first. It was not fun :nope:


----------



## Gia7777

Junebug_CJ said:


> Hmmmm wonder if chasing a toddler counts? :haha:



Oh, that definitely counts!!!! You don't need any extra cardio or need to feel guilty for not doing it with chasing a little one around!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL :thumbup: Then I won't feel guilty tonight for being too tired, I chased Zoë around for about 1 hour tonight!


----------



## BeachComber

Maple Leaf said:


> All the bumps are coming along nicely!!
> Here is my weekly update. Still suffering with sickness :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293908


Very beautiful bump!!


----------



## BeachComber

Gia7777 said:


> My 20w bump

You have a gorgeous bump!!!:happydance:


----------



## BeachComber

Junebug_CJ said:


> Amazing bumps BC and LG!!! I'm due to post an update but mine is puny :haha:
> 
> Edit: here is the puny bump! 15 weeks today!

You have a very cute little bump! :thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks BC! Looking forward to having a nice gorgeous one like yours :flower: At least it's starting now, earlier than last time!


----------



## Gia7777

Junebug_CJ said:


> Thanks BC! Looking forward to having a nice gorgeous one like yours :flower:

I agree - I kinda got bump envy when I saw Beachcombers bump! Its perfect!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Just wait until we are approaching 3rd trimester. We might have people envying ours then!! Lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OK ladies, where are the weekly bump pic updates? :haha: Keep 'em coming, love seeing babies growing!!! :flower:

Here is mine for the week!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4383.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## herbie

lovely bump xxx


----------



## Gia7777

Very cute bump Junebug!


21w
 



Attached Files:







photo-16.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awwwwww perfect Gia!!! :cloud9:


----------



## CeeDee

Cute bumps, Junebug and Gia!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Lovely bumps ladies - thanks for the reminder Junebug.....nearly forgot. I feel like I had a bit of a growth spurt this week, hard to tell.......
Avatar 18 weeks, attached 19!


----------



## Gia7777

A little growth spurt Maple Leaf....SO absolutely adorable!!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Definitely more bumpy! :cloud9:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Mines so massive now its not funny! Feel like I'm going to explode - will get a picture soon, but not now cause Im in my pyjamas already :)


----------



## BeachComber

Junebug_CJ said:


> OK ladies, where are the weekly bump pic updates? :haha: Keep 'em coming, love seeing babies growing!!! :flower:
> 
> Here is mine for the week!


Cute bump Junebug!! :happydance:


----------



## BeachComber

Gia7777 said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Thanks BC! Looking forward to having a nice gorgeous one like yours :flower:
> 
> I agree - I kinda got bump envy when I saw Beachcombers bump! Its perfect!Click to expand...

Why thank you! :kiss: I remember when my bump was much smaller and I would come to this thread and drool over everyone else's bumps!! :haha:


----------



## BeachComber

Gia7777 said:


> Very cute bump Junebug!
> 
> 
> 21w

You have a PERFECT bump!! soo cute!!


----------



## BeachComber

Maple Leaf said:


> Lovely bumps ladies - thanks for the reminder Junebug.....nearly forgot. I feel like I had a bit of a growth spurt this week, hard to tell.......
> Avatar 18 weeks, attached 19!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 298164

Your bump has grown for sure!! Adorable!! :happydance:




I will post a new bump pic tomorrow!


----------



## BeachComber

ok here is my 28 week pic, just taken this morning. :happydance:


https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c97/brazil820/IMAG0437-1.jpg


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awwwwww, VERY nice BC!!!


----------



## Storm1jet2

Ooohhh cracking bump Beachcomber - you look fabulous! Love it!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OK, here's my weekly update!
17 weeks today :dance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4393.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## future_numan

Here is my 16 week bump:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







week 16 001.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## BeachComber

Junebug_CJ said:


> OK, here's my weekly update!
> 17 weeks today :dance:

You are looking good Junebug!! :happydance:


----------



## BeachComber

future_numan said:


> Here is my 16 week bump:thumbup:

Very cute bump!!


----------



## Maple Leaf

future_numan said:


> Here is my 16 week bump:thumbup:

Great pic - thanks to Junebug for the weekly reminder - I would seriously forget to even take one if it wasnt for you!! I am having a severe case of PB at the moment.....Pregnancy Brain!!! (Just ask my boss :winkwink: )


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awwwww love the bumps F_N and ML! :cloud9:


----------



## kirst76

lovely bump mapleleaf!


----------



## CeeDee

Great bumps! I have to pull out my camera.


----------



## LLbean

Maple Leaf...do you know if that is a boy you are having?


----------



## Maple Leaf

LLbean said:


> Maple Leaf...do you know if that is a boy you are having?

We are staying team yellow. I think it's a girl though. I already have one of each and this pregnancy has been a carbon copy of my DDs. Do you think it looks like a boy bump?


----------



## LLbean

Maple Leaf said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Maple Leaf...do you know if that is a boy you are having?
> 
> We are staying team yellow. I think it's a girl though. I already have one of each and this pregnancy has been a carbon copy of my DDs. Do you think it looks like a boy bump?Click to expand...

well I have never seen you before but it is sticking out mostly and no bigger hips far as I can tell (you seem to still have a waistline at least from behind) so if that is the case then yes LOL

Boy belly's tend to look like you swallowed a ball :haha:


----------



## Maple Leaf

....I had the same bump with DD and was HUGE all round with DS....he was nearly 10lbs at birth...
We don't care what we have, the only problem is my DH gets to pick the name if it's a boy and I get to pick if it's a girl....so I'm still thinking girl. Lol...it's a long wait to find out though......... X


----------



## LLbean

Well now I want to know too lol

So you are waiting for the surprise? How do you do it...it would drive me nuts hahahaha


----------



## Maple Leaf

LLbean said:


> Well now I want to know too lol
> 
> So you are waiting for the surprise? How do you do it...it would drive me nuts hahahaha

I don't think about it too much until I visit the 2nd tri forum and it's full of gender guesses and confirmations, then I get really jealous.!


----------



## Gia7777

23w tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







photo-30.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Maple Leaf

Gia7777 said:


> 23w tomorrow!

Still looking absolutely fabulous!! How are you feeling?


----------



## Gia7777

Maple Leaf said:


> Gia7777 said:
> 
> 
> 23w tomorrow!
> 
> Still looking absolutely fabulous!! How are you feeling?Click to expand...

Aww thank you that is so kind of you! You know, Im feeling really good! Lots of swelling in my feet and lots of heartburn but otherwise just fine! Signed up for a pre-natal yoga class and looking forward to it!

You don't look too shabby yourself!! Time is really starting to go by quickly now, are you feeling well?


----------



## Maple Leaf

I have started having more good days than bad so that's a bonus! The sickness has more or less gone now, I still have the odd moment but all-in-all I seem much better. I hear ya with the heartburn, I have been avoiding anything tomato based and have found it makes all the difference. Will take a new picture this week, looking forward to seeing junebugs picture!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awww nice Gia!!!

I'm HUGE today :blush: I am dealing with striking constipation issues again :cry: I think a lot of it is backlog so scared to take a pic as it's not really representative... I'm bigger than both ML and Gia now and only 18 weeks :-(


----------



## Maple Leaf

Junebug_CJ said:


> Awww nice Gia!!!
> 
> I'm HUGE today :blush: I am dealing with striking constipation issues again :cry: I think a lot of it is backlog so scared to take a pic as it's not really representative... I'm bigger than both ML and Gia now and only 18 weeks :-(

Aw, you poor thing! Constipation is the devils work!!! Have you tried anything to get things moving?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yes, drinking a whole 10oz about 8 times per day, doing twisting yoga poses (gentle ones), taking Metamucil and tons of fibre and NOTHING :cry:


----------



## Gia7777

Junebug_CJ said:


> Awww nice Gia!!!
> 
> I'm HUGE today :blush: I am dealing with striking constipation issues again :cry: I think a lot of it is backlog so scared to take a pic as it's not really representative... I'm bigger than both ML and Gia now and only 18 weeks :-(

Aww hope you get some relief soon!! I have bouts of terrible constipation as well - Ive been trying to drink a few cups of just hot water with fresh lemon first thing in the morning and it seems to sometimes help. But then again who knows. Couldn't go for days then ate a piece of pumpkin pie last week and WOW that helped things along. Hang in there and hope to see you soon! :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Well just realized I will be out of town until Friday night so had to take the pic tonight. Here it is...

Thanks Gia, with my luck it'll hit when I'm in the plane on my way to my northern clinic tomorrow :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4402.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Gia7777

Aww Junebug you look amazing! Have a safe trip and hopefully things will clear up before then. It's no fun traveling feeling uncomfy like that!


----------



## Maple Leaf

You look great, constipation or no constipation. Lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks, i realize i don't look as bad as i feel on the pic, it was a good idea to take it! :hugs:


----------



## Maple Leaf

I feel HUGE - must be those Christmas Chocolates I opened early... :blush:


----------



## Gia7777

Hmmm. Did somebody say chocolate?



:yipee: Great idea!



Looking super cute!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awwww ML perfect baby bump :cloud9:


----------



## Claireyb1

Well here we go, this is me at 35 + 4 :wacko:


----------



## Gia7777

Looking terrific Clairey!!


----------



## Storm1jet2

Claireyb1 said:


> Well here we go, this is me at 35 + 4 :wacko:
> View attachment 304979

Oohhhh I think you look great - I'm way bigger! Need DH to take a pic, kind of being avoiding it as I do look like a hippo :wacko:

Hmm do I have any full length mirrors.... off to have a look to see what I can do!


----------



## Storm1jet2

So here we go ladies - on the home straight now! I can't wait until I can bend again! 35+3(ish) :happydance:

https://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k614/storm1jet2/353.jpg


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> So here we go ladies - on the home straight now! I can't wait until I can bend again! 35+3(ish) :happydance:
> 
> https://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k614/storm1jet2/353.jpg

You look great Storm and certainly not a Hippo! I would say you don't look any bigger than me.:thumbup:
Getting so close now, I can almost feel the pain.:wacko: lol


----------



## LLbean

Oh storm so cute! I was 20 with mine and bigger than you lol yikes wonder how bad the next one will be hahaha


----------



## LLbean

Storm is it a boy???


----------



## Maple Leaf

Both Storm and Clairey look great. Gives us a great insight into the next half of our pregnancies!! Keep those pictures coming ladies. X


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wow beautiful Clairey and Storm! :cloud9:


----------



## Desperado167

Claire and storm ,u both look amazing ,just cant believe u will both have a l.o soon :happydance::happydance::happydance: .:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Thanks ladies - I can't believe I've got to this stage so quickly! Part of me feels like I have been pregnant forever and the other part isn't ready for the baby to come! You would think at 36 I'd have had plenty of time to prepare.

Just trying to get ready for Christmas now - thankfully I've finished work - but everything takes me soooooooooooo long to do, I keep dropping things and I can't bend to pick them up - it is comical at times! I've had a lot of swelling in my hands and feet so its not easy doing things with fat hands :) I have all the nephews and nieces Christmas pressies so thats what matters - couldn't imagine their sad little faces if I didn't get them anything!

LLbean supposedly not... but I'm not counting on it 100%, if it is a boy I'm going to have to go and buy a lot of blue things very quickly. Don't care what the baby is - just hoping its ok.

To the rest of you lovely ladies - it won't be long before we are all looking at your bumps heading towards the final countdown - enjoy your pregnancies and it will go quickly! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Storm1jet2 said:


> LLbean supposedly not... but I'm not counting on it 100%, if it is a boy I'm going to have to go and buy a lot of blue things very quickly. Don't care what the baby is - just hoping its ok.

Supposedly not? was that an U/S that said otherwise? hmmmm

Yes I will hold a good thought that it is indeed a very healthy and happy baby :flower::baby:


----------



## BeachComber

Storm1jet2 said:


> So here we go ladies - on the home straight now! I can't wait until I can bend again! 35+3(ish) :happydance:
> 
> https://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k614/storm1jet2/353.jpg

Storm you look amazing!! :happydance:


----------



## BeachComber

Gia, Clairey, Maple Leaf, and Junebug....your bumps are all looking beautiful!!! :thumbup::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Storm1jet2

LLbean said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> LLbean supposedly not... but I'm not counting on it 100%, if it is a boy I'm going to have to go and buy a lot of blue things very quickly. Don't care what the baby is - just hoping its ok.
> 
> Supposedly not? was that an U/S that said otherwise? hmmmm
> 
> Yes I will hold a good thought that it is indeed a very healthy and happy baby :flower::baby:Click to expand...

I've been told twice baby is a girl but 2 different sonographers, at 21 and 29 weeks - but they won't commit fully - they basically tell you it looks like a girl but you will find out when the baby is born! I know of a couple of people where they got it wrong! But as I say - we don't care eitherway - just happy to be having this little one regardless of what it will be :flower:


----------



## BeachComber

Here is my 30 week bump, taken a few days late! :haha:

https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c97/brazil820/IMAG0448.jpg


----------



## Maple Leaf

BeachComber said:


> Here is my 30 week bump, taken a few days late! :haha:
> 
> https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c97/brazil820/IMAG0448.jpg

You look fantastic for 30 weeks!!! :thumbup:

Will update mine tomorrow. X


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Great bump BC! Wow I hope I look that good at 30 weeks! :flower:

Here is my 19 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4408.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## CeeDee

Here's my 21 week bump pics.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1708.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 9









IMG_1709.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## CeeDee

Wow! You've popped Junebug! Cute bump!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks hun! I feel quite a bit bigger than last week :haha:

You look amazing, love the 21 week bump! :cloud9:


----------



## Maple Leaf

CeeDee said:


> Wow! You've popped Junebug! Cute bump!

Took the words right out of my mouth.......! Wow Junebug..what a growth spurt. Ceedee you look so cute in that top. Lovely bumps. I just love our over 35 bump thread. We really are showing those young uns that we still got it! Lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Crazy right? He's measuring almost a whole week ahead, so I'm not surprised. I'm really short, he has nowhere to go but out :haha:


----------



## kirst76

wow, great bump pics ceedee and junebug!
I haven't had one taken in a couple of weeks.

I must admit I love the shape of my body when I'm pregnant but a lot of people have said how huge I am :(


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Kirst you look absolutely beautiful, can't wait to see your next pic :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Gia7777

Great updates Beachcomber, Junebug and CeeDee!!! Everyone is looking just terrific!


----------



## Storm1jet2

Love your bump pics ladies - all looking fab! Its great seeing how everyone is progressing!

:hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

kirst76 said:


> wow, great bump pics ceedee and junebug!
> I haven't had one taken in a couple of weeks.
> 
> I must admit I love the shape of my body when I'm pregnant but a lot of people have said how huge I am :(

I got fed up with people telling me how big I was - and asking was I sure there was only one in there! Just been to the MW and everything is back to measuring fine, so I guess I may have slowed down a little towards the end :flower:


----------



## Gia7777

24w and time is really starting to go by quickly now...
 



Attached Files:







photo-35.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wow Gia, I think baby has had a bit of a growth spurt for you too! LOVE the bump :cloud9:


----------



## Gia7777

Junebug_CJ said:


> Wow Gia, I think baby has had a bit of a growth spurt for you too! LOVE the bump :cloud9:

Yes, and he's not the only one who's had a growth spurt! LOL! The past few weeks I've seen the lbs creep up after being stagnant for about a month.....Ah well, I'll get it all sorted out in the end. :coffee:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

It's for a good cause!!! Your body is stashing calories in case of nursing :hugs: You'll drop it in no time!


----------



## CeeDee

Great bump Gia, you definitely have grown.


----------



## Gia7777

Thanks gals..Im really hoping that I will be successful in nursing as that is the plan and Id hate for all this to go to waste...:blush: 

I was thinking the other day that Holidays never really did affect me food wise as I was always under pretty good control with not over indulging - but this year for some reason I am really enjoying the Holiday treats - maybe Im just making an excuse for myself, LOL. Alas, you only live once, and as long as Im not overdoing it and still making healthy choices more times than not, it'll all be good. 

Im just thankful at this point that my belly finally caught up to my chest so I don't feel so top-heavy! :dohh:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:haha: I WAS thinking your boobs are as big as your bump! Definitely getting ready for some great heavy-duty nursing :thumbup:


----------



## Gia7777

Junebug_CJ said:


> :haha: I WAS thinking your boobs are as big as your bump! Definitely getting ready for some great heavy-duty nursing :thumbup:

LOL, and seriously, my boobs went from a C cup to an off the charts DDD cup within the first 12 weeks, it was insane. They've stayed the same since 12w and I was wondering (until now) at what point the belly would finally catch up!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL my boobs did EXACTLY that during the first 2-3 months with my first pregnancy, from a C to DDD!!! This time though, it hasn't been as dramatic, I was actually worried that they weren't growing at all for nursing purposes (even though I know boob size does NOT correlate with ability to nurse :haha:) and they're now up to DD in the last month!


----------



## BeachComber

Gia, JUnebug and CeeDee you ladies are looking adorable!

I hear you on the pounds creeping up thing too! I have been packing them on lately! I need to watch it somewhat from here on out.....I do admit that I have been over indulging and I always crave ice cream and hamburgers! 

I nurse as well and my boobs usually end up being a Double D once the milk comes in! Yikes! They have already gone up from a C to a D I think!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:haha: I was wearing F/G cup size nursing bras! I'd settle for a DD when nursing :rofl: I am only 5'1" so imaging how top-heavy that makes me, LOLLL.


----------



## CeeDee

I went from C to D in the first month or so. I think I'm outgrowing my D cups now. Good grief!


----------



## Storm1jet2

Evening ladies - can't believe I'm 'full-term' tomorrow - how did that happen? Anyway - latest bump photo as of a few minutes ago... I think I'm dropping a bit... well I hope I am!

https://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k614/storm1jet2/366.jpg


----------



## BeachComber

Storm1jet2 said:


> Evening ladies - can't believe I'm 'full-term' tomorrow - how did that happen? Anyway - latest bump photo as of a few minutes ago... I think I'm dropping a bit... well I hope I am!
> 
> https://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k614/storm1jet2/366.jpg

Storm you look terrific!!! Your bump is perfect! Congrats on being full term now!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## CeeDee

You look great Storm. I guess your on baby watch now.


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Evening ladies - can't believe I'm 'full-term' tomorrow - how did that happen? Anyway - latest bump photo as of a few minutes ago... I think I'm dropping a bit... well I hope I am!
> 
> https://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k614/storm1jet2/366.jpg

You look great Storm - you don't look huge at all - nice neat bump! yay for being full term!!
xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wow gorgeous bump third tri ladies, getting bump envy again :haha:

Here is my 20 weeks one! Sorry pic is a bit blurry...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4415.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Gia7777

What a great little bump you have sprouting there Junebug!!!


----------



## Claireyb1

Well, here is my 37+3 Christmas inspired bump picture!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awwwwww so sweet Clairey! May need to take one with a bow too :haha:


----------



## Claireyb1

Thanks - it's my big Christmas parcel! Just hope it doesn't want to be unwrapped on Christmas Day! lol
Oooh have grown in the last 2 weeks? or is it because I took it closer up this time?
today @37+3

2 weeks ago @ 35+4


----------



## LLbean

Awwwww Claireyb1 love it!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Claireyb1 said:


> Thanks - it's my big Christmas parcel! Just hope it doesn't want to be unwrapped on Christmas Day! lol
> Oooh have grown in the last 2 weeks? or is it because I took it closer up this time?
> today @37+3
> View attachment 311796
> 
> 2 weeks ago @ 35+4
> View attachment 311798

Gorgeous gorgeous pic claireyb.....you look amazing.

Junebug.....look a your bump!! He's definitely stretching out in their now! Lol

I will have to double post this week, did take a pic last week but been a bit hectic on he home front. I will try and post later today, day off at last!!


----------



## Claireyb1

LLbean said:


> Awwwww Claireyb1 love it!

Thanks LLbean. How are you getting on?
:flower:


----------



## LLbean

Claireyb1 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Awwwww Claireyb1 love it!
> 
> Thanks LLbean. How are you getting on?
> :flower:Click to expand...

Good, just waiting on January to do our last IVF...so FXd!


----------



## Gia7777

Clairey that is absolutely lovely!


----------



## Gia7777

25w!
 



Attached Files:







25w.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awwwww lovely Gia!!!


----------



## Claireyb1

Gia7777 said:


> 25w!

Lovely cute bump Gia!
xx


----------



## LLbean

love the cute little bumps!

My God I was so big with my daughter way back when LOL...maybe the next one will be a cute little one too hehehe


----------



## Storm1jet2

Claireyb1 said:


> Thanks - it's my big Christmas parcel! Just hope it doesn't want to be unwrapped on Christmas Day! lol
> Oooh have grown in the last 2 weeks? or is it because I took it closer up this time?
> today @37+3
> View attachment 311796
> 
> 2 weeks ago @ 35+4
> View attachment 311798

Woo hoooo love it! I don't think I have a ribbon long enough! I'm starting to get nervous junior will decide to put in a appearance on Christmas day now! Mind you I swear I've exploded from the start of this week so maybe a few days early Christmas or not wouldn't be a bad thing!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks - it's my big Christmas parcel! Just hope it doesn't want to be unwrapped on Christmas Day! lol
> Oooh have grown in the last 2 weeks? or is it because I took it closer up this time?
> today @37+3
> View attachment 311796
> 
> 2 weeks ago @ 35+4
> View attachment 311798
> 
> 
> Woo hoooo love it! I don't think I have a ribbon long enough! I'm starting to get nervous junior will decide to put in a appearance on Christmas day now! Mind you I swear I've exploded from the start of this week so maybe a few days early Christmas or not wouldn't be a bad thing!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

I'm sure you aren't as big as you think you are Storm. All your pics you have posted are not big by any means! I'm quite happy for baby to stay cooking until after Christmas, but it will come when it comes,so don't really have any say:wacko:
xx


----------



## Storm1jet2

Quick photo update - in the last couple of days I have exploded! So hard to do anything now - bending is almost impossible :)

https://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k614/storm1jet2/375.jpg


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Quick photo update - in the last couple of days I have exploded! So hard to do anything now - bending is almost impossible :)
> 
> https://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k614/storm1jet2/375.jpg

Great bump picture Storm! I still don't think you look huge - you look great!
:thumbup:


----------



## sadie

You girls look absolutely fantastic!! I'm going to post my bump in a cpl of minutes to finally join in on the fun!


----------



## sadie

I'm technically at 14w3d, but baby is measuring at 15w2d.

Why is my belly so big? It is helping to make my flat ass even flatter :( oh know!

And these marks on my belly look like stretch marks, but I don't see them in real life plus they also appear on my yoga pants, so hopefully they're just a camera error!!


----------



## Claireyb1

sadie said:


> I'm technically at 14w3d, but baby is measuring at 15w2d.
> 
> Why is my belly so big? It is helping to make my flat ass even flatter :( oh know!
> 
> And these marks on my belly look like stretch marks, but I don't see them in real life plus they also appear on my yoga pants, so hopefully they're just a camera error!!

Great bump sadie and yes I agree I don't think they are stretchies, but a camera glitch.
x


----------



## Gia7777

You've the makings of a very nice bump sadie! Don't worry, everyone is different and you definitely look pregnant as when I was 14w I was looking pretty plump and bloated instead!


----------



## Gia7777

26w
 



Attached Files:







photo-8.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 14


----------



## sadie

You look fabulous gia and you're nice and slim!

wtf with my big belly??? Maybe the twin really survuved and is hiding behind my fibroid. Thats my new theory.

Again, adorable bump!!


----------



## Gia7777

Aww sadie, if your doc isn't worried, you shouldn't either....barring what you said about the twin, it very well could be your fibroid that has grown, and it's something you should definitely find out on your next scan....On the upside, there is no mistaken you are pregnant! I still have days that with baggy tops it's questionable, more like is she fat or pregnant don't dare ask.....I hate that. But I have noticed I will also go weeks with no growth and then all of a sudden Bam!! And then all is quiet again..My tummy is hurting this week and I can feel a growth spurt coming.....

Thanks for the kind words. This is your first, yes?


----------



## sadie

So funny! I can imagine what ypu're saying.
Yes, first baby! I get those growth pains about once per week! Exciting!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Gorgeous Sadie and Gia!!!
Here is my 21 week pic 
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4418.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> Gorgeous Sadie and Gia!!!
> Here is my 21 week pic

love love LOVE!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Gia7777

Aww great Junebug!! I love the ribbon!


----------



## sadie

You look great, Junebug!


----------



## kirst76

wow junebug...you're getting there!!
love the ribbon too!

What beautiful bumps we all have!!


----------



## Claireyb1

Junebug_CJ said:


> Gorgeous Sadie and Gia!!!
> Here is my 21 week pic

Great, another festive bump picture!!! lovely Junebug.
xx


----------



## Storm1jet2

Loving the bumps ladies - keep those pics coming - love having a good look at them all!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Great updates Gia and Junebug...I have been very slack lately and haven't posted in 3 weeks!!! I have taken the pics just haven't had time to upload them yet!! Lol

Will TRY and do it later but I'm working today so it won't be til his evening. X

22 and 24 (Vday Bump) Customers at work finally noticed - apparently I popped. Lol


----------



## Gia7777

Nice to see you Maple Leaf! Looking great!!! If left to my own I would slack so badly but hubby is away and reminds me each week that he 'needs' a picture! He is so cute, putting together an album for the little one and he is going to create an email account for him and surprise him with it and all my pregnant pics in several years! He's always thinking ahead!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

ML looking great!!! Definitely more noticeable!

LOL Gia, cute! My motivation is I took weekly pics for Zoë, and i'm determined to be equal for #2. So far so good, hope it lasts!


----------



## Gia7777

Junebug_CJ said:


> ML looking great!!! Definitely more noticeable!
> 
> LOL Gia, cute! My motivation is I took weekly pics for Zoë, and i'm determined to be equal for #2. So far so good, hope it lasts!

Well! Now that you said that, no worries, I'll remind you if you slack :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL thanks!!!


----------



## Indigo77

Lovely bumps! :thumbup:


----------



## kirst76

What a lovely belly Mapleleaf!


----------



## BeachComber

Hi ladies, your bumps are all looking beautiful!! :thumbup::happydance:

Here is my 33 week bump!

https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c97/brazil820/IMAG0459-2.jpg


----------



## Gia7777

You look wonderful as always Beachcomber! Terrific bump!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Gia7777 said:


> You look wonderful as always Beachcomber! Terrific bump!

I agree. Great bump beachcomber. I can't keep up with the rate mine is growing now.....and I thought I might escape with a small baby this time, :happydance:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Looking fab beachcomber - that is one lovely bump!


----------



## BeachComber

Thanks so much ladies! I am starting to feel like a whale!!!


----------



## Claireyb1

well here I am at 39 weeks. I can't believe it is only possibly days away! Still feel fine and even managed to wash my car today.


----------



## Claireyb1

BeachComber said:


> Thanks so much ladies! I am starting to feel like a whale!!!

You don't look like a whale BeachComber! you look gorgeous! :flower:


----------



## Gia7777

Beautiful Clairey! Glad you are feeling fine still! It sure won't be long now!


----------



## BeachComber

Claireyb1 said:


> well here I am at 39 weeks. I can't believe it is only possibly days away! Still feel fine and even managed to wash my car today.
> View attachment 317344

You look absolutely beautiful Clairey!! :happydance:


----------



## Storm1jet2

You look amazing Clairey!!! Hey car washing - I am impressed, wouldn't be surprised junior will be here soon! I've been up with cramping and terrible back pain since 4am (its 6.30 now) so not sure if anything is happening or this is just a practise run!!! Either way it hurts!!!!


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> You look amazing Clairey!!! Hey car washing - I am impressed, wouldn't be surprised junior will be here soon! I've been up with cramping and terrible back pain since 4am (its 6.30 now) so not sure if anything is happening or this is just a practise run!!! Either way it hurts!!!!

Oooh Storm, sounds like something could be happening!! Keep us up to speed on things won't you?!
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Hey ladies - my bump is now a nearly 8lb baby girl! Was 6cm when we arrived at hospital and she was born 4 hrs later with just gas and air! More details when I get home! So excited :hugs:


----------



## Gia7777

OMG! Congrats Storm! How exciting! Glad all went well and can't wait to see photos!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Congrats Storm!!! What a wonderful Christmas present :cloud9: So glad to hear it went well, can't wait to see pics!!!

ML and Clairey, looking wonderful ladies!!!

Here is my 22 week bump.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4425-Version2.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## LLbean

Omg congrats Storm!!! Pics please !!!!


----------



## Gia7777

Your bump is coming along just perfectly Junebug!


----------



## LLbean

Clairey you look so beautiful! Congrats !!


----------



## LLbean

JB such a cute bump, did you get in the t-shirts yet? Lol


----------



## Maple Leaf

Congrats Storm, can't wait to hear all about it and see some pictures!!

Junebug, you are definitely popping now, lovely bump


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Hey ladies - my bump is now a nearly 8lb baby girl! Was 6cm when we arrived at hospital and she was born 4 hrs later with just gas and air! More details when I get home! So excited :hugs:

Oh I'm so happy for you Storm! I wonder when I will have mine?! lol
so glad you seemed to have a good labour and only gas and air - you go girl!
Seems like only yesterday that we were celebrating our BFP's and now baby is here. What a start to your new year!
Do we have a name yet for your wee girl?
xxx


----------



## Claireyb1

Junebug_CJ said:


> Congrats Storm!!! What a wonderful Christmas present :cloud9: So glad to hear it went well, can't wait to see pics!!!
> 
> ML and Clairey, looking wonderful ladies!!!
> 
> Here is my 22 week bump.

Looking good Junebug! x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LLbean said:


> JB such a cute bump, did you get in the t-shirts yet? Lol

Yes! They are my comfy loose-fitting shirts for now! :hugs:


----------



## BeachComber

Storm1jet2 said:


> Hey ladies - my bump is now a nearly 8lb baby girl! Was 6cm when we arrived at hospital and she was born 4 hrs later with just gas and air! More details when I get home! So excited :hugs:

CONGRATS STorm!!!! Can't wait to read your birth story and see a pic!! :happydance:


----------



## BeachComber

Junebug_CJ said:


> Congrats Storm!!! What a wonderful Christmas present :cloud9: So glad to hear it went well, can't wait to see pics!!!
> 
> ML and Clairey, looking wonderful ladies!!!
> 
> Here is my 22 week bump.

Looking good Junebug!!! :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Looking good, ladies. :thumbup:

Storm! OMG! Congrats! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Claireyb1

well here is my 40 week bump picture. Can't believe I have made it this far with no stretch marks!
Waiting to see what the midwife says tomorrow :wacko:
x


----------



## Gia7777

Beautiful Clairey!! I hope to make it where you are stretch mark free as well!! Every morning I wake up and bashfully pull my nighty up to see if I made it through another night stretchie free. So far so good, but your bump is just gorgeous!


----------



## Indigo77

Claire....what's your secret to no stretchmarks? I keep hearing about bio-oil. Gorgeous bump, btw.


----------



## Gia7777

Indigo77 said:


> Claire....what's your secret to no stretchmarks? I keep hearing about bio-oil. Gorgeous bump, btw.

I wanna know too!! I have been using Bio-Oil since I was 12w and use it religiously every night - so far so good, and I'm hoping it lives up to it's reputation.


----------



## LLbean

Claireyb1 said:


> View attachment 319465
> 
> well here is my 40 week bump picture. Can't believe I have made it this far with no stretch marks!
> Waiting to see what the midwife says tomorrow :wacko:
> x

wow I am jealous...wish I was stretch mark free but just growing up made me get them... that is AWESOME Clairey!


----------



## sadie

Junebuggy and Claire, your bumps look great! storm, congratulations!!

I wonder how Claire is doing! It's timeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## Claireyb1

Indigo77 said:


> Claire....what's your secret to no stretchmarks? I keep hearing about bio-oil. Gorgeous bump, btw.

Hi Indigo, I have been using Bio Oil morning and night ever since I began to show (can't remember exactly when that was now?) I do think genetics has a lot to do with it though - my Mum and sister both have virtually none from their pregnancies. Whatever it is I am very greatful!
:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo I used baby oil and don't have one stretch mark either :thumbup:Keep well moisturised ,:kiss::hugs:


----------



## Claireyb1

LLbean said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 319465
> 
> well here is my 40 week bump picture. Can't believe I have made it this far with no stretch marks!
> Waiting to see what the midwife says tomorrow :wacko:
> x
> 
> wow I am jealous...wish I was stretch mark free but just growing up made me get them... that is AWESOME Clairey!Click to expand...

Thanks LLbean, I also got them growing up too. I got boobs and hips almost over night at the age of 15 and have stretchies from that, but none from my pregnancy? how strange. Starnge but thankful! lol
Hope you are ok?
:flower:


----------



## Claireyb1

sadie said:


> Junebuggy and Claire, your bumps look great! storm, congratulations!!
> 
> I wonder how Claire is doing! It's timeeeeee!!!!!

No news yet, baby is sitting tight! I am seeing the midwife this morning so I will see what she has to say! :wacko:


----------



## Claireyb1

Gia7777 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Claire....what's your secret to no stretchmarks? I keep hearing about bio-oil. Gorgeous bump, btw.
> 
> I wanna know too!! I have been using Bio-Oil since I was 12w and use it religiously every night - so far so good, and I'm hoping it lives up to it's reputation.Click to expand...

I hope it works for you too Gia!:happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Storm ,massive congrats ,can't wait to see your little girl ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo I used baby oil and don't have one stretch mark either :thumbup:Keep well moisturised ,:kiss::hugs:

i don't have any stretch marks either i used clarins oil :thumbup:


----------



## CeeDee

You look great Clairey! I don't have any stretchies either. My mom and sister didn't get any, so hopefully I won't be the first.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey ladies, bad news! Stretch marks are highly genetic, and no amount of oil can avoid them if your mom had them with pregnancies! I made it to 39 weeks the first time around with none, thanks to my mom: same for my sister! I just use the oil to help with the irritation that goes along with skin stretching for me... Unfortunately this time around my bump is very sensitive and I developed a massive rash from using creams/oils, so I had to stop :-(


----------



## LLbean

Claireyb1 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 319465
> 
> well here is my 40 week bump picture. Can't believe I have made it this far with no stretch marks!
> Waiting to see what the midwife says tomorrow :wacko:
> x
> 
> wow I am jealous...wish I was stretch mark free but just growing up made me get them... that is AWESOME Clairey!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks LLbean, I also got them growing up too. I got boobs and hips almost over night at the age of 15 and have stretchies from that, but none from my pregnancy? how strange. Starnge but thankful! lol
> Hope you are ok?
> :flower:Click to expand...

Yes mine were at 15 as well! I swear it happened over a weekend!

I guess I should not complain, my belly is not bad, more the lower belly if anything, like the pelvic area.

JB that is interesting because my maternal grandmother never got a stretch mark in her life (had very oily skin that I think helped) yet my mom does and so does my sister...my sister looks like a road map!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Father's also contribute to genetic traits, but they don't get pregnant so it's hard to know what their contribution is :haha:


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> Father's also contribute to genetic traits, but they don't get pregnant so it's hard to know what their contribution is :haha:

well he has a huge belly now too LOL yet NO STRETCH MARKS...the lucky ******* HAHAHA


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lolllllll


----------



## Gia7777

28w!
 



Attached Files:







28w.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Claireyb1

Gia7777 said:


> 28w!

Looking good Gia.:flower:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Looking great! But wowza Gia, I feel huge in comparison and I'm only 23 weeks :nope:

Here is my weekly pic...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4427.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Indigo77

You look perfect, Junebug! :thumbup:


----------



## BeachComber

Gia and Junebug, what beautiful baby bumps!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Indigo77 said:


> You look perfect, Junebug! :thumbup:

Thanks, but I'm feeling massive, with still 3.5 months left to go :dohh:


----------



## BeachComber

Claireyb1 said:


> View attachment 319465
> 
> well here is my 40 week bump picture. Can't believe I have made it this far with no stretch marks!
> Waiting to see what the midwife says tomorrow :wacko:
> x

Beautiful bump Clairey!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I found my 38 week bump pic from the first pregnancy (water broke at 38 and 6 days so never took a 39 week bump pic...). I will likely be even bigger than that this time around :wacko: Here it is.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0406.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 32


----------



## sadie

Love the pics!!

Junebug, I am 6 weeks behind you and my bump looks like yours!! Oh no for me!


----------



## Gia7777

Jumebug you have beautiful bumps in both pregnancies! Perfect shape! My little one seems to hide in a little ball on most days but I'll get a pic when he stretches out. There is no consistency which is weird to me but I'm measuring a couple of days ahead.


----------



## sadie

i am catching up to you too, Gia! Love the bump!!


----------



## Jodes2011

Chantel you look beautiful and yeah i agree its all genetic with stretchmarks. My mum never had any. :hugs:

With my first i didn't show until 28 weeks but with my 2nd/3rd/4th it was from 12 weeks haha! :hugs:


----------



## BeachComber

Junebug_CJ said:


> I found my 38 week bump pic from the first pregnancy (water broke at 38 and 6 days so never took a 39 week bump pic...). I will likely be even bigger than that this time around :wacko: Here it is.

Junebug that is a beautiful picture!!


----------



## BeachComber

Hi ladies, here are my 35 week bump pictures. I have a few stretch marks on the front of my bump that appeared a couple of pregnancies ago, but none on the sides. I am rather proud of the stretch marks that I do have, and they fade over time so they aren't even very noticeable. :thumbup:


https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c97/brazil820/IMAG0469-1.jpg



https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c97/brazil820/IMAG0470-1.jpg


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wow you're really carrying completely in front! Beautiful hun!!!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Beautiful bump beachcomber and Junebug I can't wait to see your comparison pic.
I have lost my charger for the camera. I have been through all the drawers in the house and I can't flipping find it! I will have to resort to borrowing DDs if necessary. My bump has really grown this past week, feeling more kicks and punches higher up now which is giving the bladder much relief! Lol


----------



## Gia7777

Beautiful as always Beachcomber!


----------



## Claireyb1

This is me yesterday at 40+6 on my 2 mile walk with my DF - trying to get things moving! lol it's not working :wacko:


----------



## LLbean

Claireyb1 said:


> This is me yesterday at 40+6 on my 2 mile walk with my DF - trying to get things moving! lol it's not working :wacko:
> View attachment 322101

you look great!


----------



## BeachComber

LLbean said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> This is me yesterday at 40+6 on my 2 mile walk with my DF - trying to get things moving! lol it's not working :wacko:
> View attachment 322101
> 
> 
> you look great!Click to expand...

I second that!!! :thumbup: Looking beautiful!


----------



## LLbean

BeachComber said:


> Hi ladies, here are my 35 week bump pictures. I have a few stretch marks on the front of my bump that appeared a couple of pregnancies ago, but none on the sides. I am rather proud of the stretch marks that I do have, and they fade over time so they aren't even very noticeable. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c97/brazil820/IMAG0469-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c97/brazil820/IMAG0470-1.jpg

I agree with JB...all forward...you sure it's a girl? LOL


----------



## Gia7777

BeachComber said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> This is me yesterday at 40+6 on my 2 mile walk with my DF - trying to get things moving! lol it's not working :wacko:
> View attachment 322101
> 
> 
> you look great!Click to expand...
> 
> I second that!!! :thumbup: Looking beautiful!Click to expand...

I third that!! Beautiful!


----------



## Jodes2011

BeachComber said:


> Hi ladies, here are my 35 week bump pictures. I have a few stretch marks on the front of my bump that appeared a couple of pregnancies ago, but none on the sides. I am rather proud of the stretch marks that I do have, and they fade over time so they aren't even very noticeable. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c97/brazil820/IMAG0469-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c97/brazil820/IMAG0470-1.jpg

Gorgeous :hugs: and yeah you should be proud of those stretchmarks


----------



## Jodes2011

Claireyb1 said:


> This is me yesterday at 40+6 on my 2 mile walk with my DF - trying to get things moving! lol it's not working :wacko:
> View attachment 322101

you look absolutely lovely :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Clairey, :hugs: you look fabulous! Hope your little one decides to make an appearance soon!!!

ML I keep misplacing all sorts of items too, sigh... Hope you find your charger!!!


----------



## BeachComber

LLbean said:


> BeachComber said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, here are my 35 week bump pictures. I have a few stretch marks on the front of my bump that appeared a couple of pregnancies ago, but none on the sides. I am rather proud of the stretch marks that I do have, and they fade over time so they aren't even very noticeable. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c97/brazil820/IMAG0469-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c97/brazil820/IMAG0470-1.jpg
> 
> I agree with JB...all forward...you sure it's a girl? LOLClick to expand...


LOL oh my I hope it's a girl!!!! Does carrying forward mean it may be a boy?


----------



## LLbean

BeachComber said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeachComber said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, here are my 35 week bump pictures. I have a few stretch marks on the front of my bump that appeared a couple of pregnancies ago, but none on the sides. I am rather proud of the stretch marks that I do have, and they fade over time so they aren't even very noticeable. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c97/brazil820/IMAG0469-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c97/brazil820/IMAG0470-1.jpg
> 
> I agree with JB...all forward...you sure it's a girl? LOLClick to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL oh my I hope it's a girl!!!! Does carrying forward mean it may be a boy?Click to expand...

LOL in my book it usually does hehehe...but I have been wrong before :flower:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I was all forward with Zoë :flower:

Here is the 24 week pic! Can't believe there are only 14 weeks left to the C-section :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4431.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Jodes2011

Junebug_CJ said:


> I was all forward with Zoë :flower:
> 
> Here is the 24 week pic! Can't believe there are only 14 weeks left to the C-section :wacko:

awww gorgeous i cannot wait to have a bump again. Although you could argue i've got one already haha! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Looking gorgeous ladies! Can't say I miss my bump though I'd rather have the baby here! It's sooooo good to be able to bend again :)


----------



## LLbean

Storm we want to see pics!!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL Storm, I'm just starting to have problems with bending now :dohh: Not easy with a toddler constantly demanding to be picked up!


----------



## Gia7777

:happydance: Coming along very nicely Junebug!


----------



## Gia7777

LLbean said:


> Storm we want to see pics!!!!

YES! Pics please!


----------



## Maple Leaf

I will try and attach pics.
First one is 16 weeks








This is my last pic in second tri


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lovely ML!!!


----------



## LLbean

Maple Leaf said:


> I will try and attach pics.
> First one is 16 weeks
> 
> View attachment 323566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my last pic in second tri
> 
> View attachment 323569

Beautiful


----------



## Gia7777

Very very nice Maple Leaf!


----------



## sadie

Beautiful bumps Junebug and Maple leaf!


----------



## sadie

Me and my 18w bump that looks 3 weeks ahead because on my fibroid!!

About to go dancing and drink champagne! not. (those are socks, not boots!)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wow coming along nicely Sadie!


----------



## BeachComber

sadie said:


> Me and my 18w bump that looks 3 weeks ahead because on my fibroid!!
> 
> About to go dancing and drink champagne! not. (those are socks, not boots!)

Gorgeous sadie!!


----------



## BeachComber

Beautiful bumps Junebug and Maple leaf!!


----------



## Gia7777

sadie said:


> Me and my 18w bump that looks 3 weeks ahead because on my fibroid!!
> 
> About to go dancing and drink champagne! not. (those are socks, not boots!)

Looking very sexy Sadie!! You had me LMFAO with your dancing and drinking comment! Seriously, you look lovely!


----------



## Gia7777

29 weeker full of a birthday cupcake bump!
 



Attached Files:







29w.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh looking great Gia!!! Is it your bday? If you, happy birthday!!!


----------



## LLbean

OMG all around amazing bumps!!! You ladies look FABULOUS!


----------



## Gia7777

Thanks Junebug!! Yes, 41 yrs in existence today!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awwww that's great! I hope you had an amazing day! :hug:


----------



## LLbean

Happy Birthday Gia!!!


----------



## Gia7777

Thanks ladies! I had a wonderful day!


----------



## sadie

Gia7777 said:


> 29 weeker full of a birthday cupcake bump!

You look great, too. Especially with you metallic disco top! I'll pick you up in my camaro! (i did have a firebird back in the day!)


and happy birthday!!


----------



## Gia7777

LOL!! Me thinks I've met my match - as a former east coaster, I DID have a camaro in high school with T-tops and hair that DIDN"T move with the best of winds cruising on the freeway......Ah those were the days..... LOL! (and was teased to no end becaue it was an IROC and back in the day the kids used to say it stood for "Italian ******s Out Cruising" - kids were just as mean back then! LOL>


----------



## Gia7777

ooooh - I didn't realize I posted a forbidden word.....it was edited automatically for me.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOLLLL Gia, naughty girl ;-)


----------



## Maple Leaf

Happy birthday bump Gia - looking fabulous as ever!!!


----------



## sadie

Gia7777 said:


> LOL!! Me thinks I've met my match - as a former east coaster, I DID have a camaro in high school with T-tops and hair that DIDN"T move with the best of winds cruising on the freeway......Ah those were the days..... LOL! (and was teased to no end becaue it was an IROC and back in the day the kids used to say it stood for "Italian ******s Out Cruising" - kids were just as mean back then! LOL>


Thats hysterical! I am still trying to figure out what the r stands for.... 
I am from the east coast, too. (NY)


----------



## Gia7777

sadie said:


> Gia7777 said:
> 
> 
> LOL!! Me thinks I've met my match - as a former east coaster, I DID have a camaro in high school with T-tops and hair that DIDN"T move with the best of winds cruising on the freeway......Ah those were the days..... LOL! (and was teased to no end becaue it was an IROC and back in the day the kids used to say it stood for "Italian ******s Out Cruising" - kids were just as mean back then! LOL>
> 
> 
> Thats hysterical! I am still trying to figure out what the r stands for....
> I am from the east coast, too. (NY)Click to expand...

Lemme try again, though after thinking about it can see why the word is banned on a pregnancy/baby board. Please no one take offense ....

Re tards


----------



## Claireyb1

well, here is my final bump shot before I am induced tomorrow :(
baby, you have one more night to make it happen before we have to go down the induction route! you know you want to come out tonight!! lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awww Clairey, beatiful!!!!
I hope everything goes smoothly for you, will be thinking of you tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Gia7777

Best wishes Clairey. Beautiful!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Just seen your third tri thread, you look fantastic. Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you tonight or tomorrow. X x


----------



## LLbean

Maple Leaf...looking like a girl now ;-)


----------



## BeachComber

Claireyb1 said:


> View attachment 324539
> 
> 
> well, here is my final bump shot before I am induced tomorrow :(
> baby, you have one more night to make it happen before we have to go down the induction route! you know you want to come out tonight!! lol

Good Luck Clairey! Will have to keep my eyes peeled for an update from you! :happydance:


----------



## BeachComber

Gia7777 said:


> 29 weeker full of a birthday cupcake bump!

You have such a cute bump Gia!! :happydance: and Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

So it's Tuesday, new week milestone and bump pic day for me!!! Here is my 25 week pic, sorry for the PJs, forgot to take picture until after I changed :blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4435.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Gia7777

Cute jammies Junebug! Congrats on 25w and looking consistently good!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL thanks, they're Tinkerbell made by my mom :blush:

I measured 25 cm exactly today at my apt. Shocked, thought I'd measure bigger!


----------



## sadie

Adorable!


----------



## LLbean

Again, love how tiny you are


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks! Not feeling tiny though :rofl: I've had to adjust how I bend over already! :dohh: And HOW am I supposed to put on my leggings/socks/nylons/tights with a bigger belly? At this point with Z, it was getting warmer outside. I'll be so big and it won't even be spring yet when this little guy comes! :haha:


----------



## Maple Leaf

You look great JB..... I am having to straddle my legs to get any clothes on, would be great to be able to stay in PJs all day. My winter coat is only just zipping up and we are having an arctic storm so it's currently -24 outside...Brrrrrrrr - roll on Spring. Lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh man, the joys of third tri in winter climates :haha: I'm worried my winter boots will no longer fit in a few weeks as my feet are already starting to swell. May have to get a cheap pair to get me through the rest of the winter. Sigh, wish I could just wear my Birkenstocks...


----------



## LLbean

Well I mean you are still skinny. Yes a belly is there but your body is still thin. That was not the case with me lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Trying not to eat a pint of ice cream every night this time :haha: I had a really hard time losing my pregnancy weight (just had gotten down to pre-preggo weight the week before my :bfp: :rofl:) so I'm not using the pregnancy as an excuse to eat everything and anything like I did last time!


----------



## BeachComber

Junebug_CJ said:


> So it's Tuesday, new week milestone and bump pic day for me!!! Here is my 25 week pic, sorry for the PJs, forgot to take picture until after I changed :blush:

Sooooo cute Junebug! Congrats on 25 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## hugs3409

You all look so beautiful, if only I was half as thin as I am now, I would be happy to post pics, OMG after seeing you all, hells no:blush::blush:


----------



## BeachComber

hugs3409 said:


> You all look so beautiful, if only I was half as thin as I am now, I would be happy to post pics, OMG after seeing you all, hells no:blush::blush:

I bet you look beautiful so post some pics of your baby bump hon! We love them!:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## BeachComber

My 37 week baby bump pic *(OMG 37 Weeks!!! )*


https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c97/brazil820/IMAG0476.jpg


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I agree with BC hugs!!! ALLLLLL bumps are beautiful, as are all women!!!

Wow you look amazing BC! Congrats on 37 weeks, seems so far away and so close all at once :haha:


----------



## Gia7777

Beachcomber, just when one thinks your bump couldn't be more perfect, the next week rolls around and it's even better than the last!! Congrats! So close now!


----------



## hugs3409

Thanks :blush: I know all women are beautiful, especially when they are with child. I just hate the way I look, I tried losing some before getting PG again, but no such luck. Oh well, I need more confidence lol. 

BC you look so beautiful hun. Almost done :)


----------



## BeachComber

Thank you ladies! I have been feeling like a lump lately so your wonderful comments are much appreciated! :hugs::hugs:

By the way, 37 weeks comes SO FAST.....it will be here before you know it! :thumbup:

Keep the pictures coming ladies!


----------



## Gia7777

I forgot about my 30w pic so here's a 31w (2 more days but close enough!)!!
 



Attached Files:







31w.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## sadie

Beautiful, Gia!


----------



## LLbean

Gia...so beautiful :cloud9:

Ladies thought it was important to share with you all since you may be considering a baby carrier.
 



Attached Files:







403119_351948838150914_200515963294203_1397358_850721219_n.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Beautiful Gia! I'm curious as to how you're not getting bum growth, you're still sooooo slim there, that's the first spot (and my thighs!) where I gain :blush:


----------



## Gia7777

Junebug_CJ said:


> Beautiful Gia! I'm curious as to how you're not getting bum growth, you're still sooooo slim there, that's the first spot (and my thighs!) where I gain :blush:

Aww thanks Junebug! I went to lunch with my mom the other day and she was behind me and just shook her head as she asked me the same thing. I don't know, you know I have gained exactly 20 lbs thus far which I thought was a little more than I should and I feel like it's concentrated in my chest, belly, and my legs do feel a bit chunkier though my pre pregnancy pants with a tie waist or sweats still fit fine in the legs so I dunno. I walk about 2 1/2 miles at least 4 times a week but that's about it lately for exercise. And since the holidays my appetite has been the devil!


----------



## BeachComber

Gia7777 said:


> I forgot about my 30w pic so here's a 31w (2 more days but close enough!)!!

Your bump is coming along nicely Gia! I wish I had your cute little butt too!


----------



## sadie

Just short of 20w, according to my anatomy scan today.... which doc discovered I have SUA, single umbilical artery. More things to worry about! Tho progression is perfect thus far, as well as my amnio results....


----------



## Maple Leaf

sadie said:


> Just short of 20w, according to my anatomy scan today.... which doc discovered I have SUA, single umbilical artery. More things to worry about! Tho progression is perfect thus far, as well as my amnio results....

Lovely bump Sadie and Gia (as always!) Us over 35s really do look good pregnant!! :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Sadie, so cute! And I am sure all will be ok :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awwww you look amazing sadie!!!
Sorry about the SUA... So reassuring that the amnio is normal! :hugs:

Here is my 26 week pic. Other than that I'm officially diagnosed with SPD (symphysis pubis dysfunction) as a cause for my now chronic groin, hip and back pain :cry: Am seeing a chiro tomorrow and ordered a support belt online. Still have 11 weeks to go working full-time :cry:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4440.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LLbean

JB..:hugs: hope your back feels better soon!


----------



## Gia7777

Looking lovely Sadie and Junebug! My thoughts are with you Sadie, and Junebug hoping you get some relief soon!


----------



## sadie

Adorable, like always JB! Is the SPD because you are so petite?

Anything I need to watch out for/not do because of this sua?? i signed up for prenatal yoga and am now thinking maybe I shouldnt have. Hmpf.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

From what I read, 1 in 4 women will get SPD :-( There is nothing that can be done to prevent it. I LOVED prenatal yoga during my first pregnancy! I say go for it!!! If you get symptoms then you need to stop all activity (trust me you'll want to, walking, sitting and trying to sleep HURTS) and being active in yoga should not bring it on... I'm counting myself lucky I didn't get this with my first pregnancy, I likely would not be having a second if I had!!!


----------



## BeachComber

Absolutely beautiful Sadie and Junebug!! :happydance:


----------



## Maple Leaf

My new bump photos - 29 weeks 

Baby has definitely moved upwards - my bladder has had some relief the past few days but my ribs have been suffering instead! Off to my 3d scan tomorrow, Eva and Max are so excited to see their baby brother/sister.


----------



## hugs3409

so beautiful and not a stretch mark on you. good for you.

Pics please when you get them, I wanna see :) are you finding out what you are having or no?


----------



## SimpleBaby

sadie said:


> Just short of 20w, according to my anatomy scan today.... which doc discovered I have SUA, single umbilical artery. More things to worry about! Tho progression is perfect thus far, as well as my amnio results....

I have SUA as well. Try not to worry too much. Not much we can do anyways. :)


----------



## Gia7777

Lovely Maple Leaf! I can relate with the rib discomfort...my lo is head down pressing against my bladder every time he moves and I can feel his feet poking in my ribs!


----------



## Maple Leaf

hugs3409 said:


> so beautiful and not a stretch mark on you. good for you.
> 
> Pics please when you get them, I wanna see :) are you finding out what you are having or no?

Nope, we have one of each already so we are going with the ultimate surprise. The scanning place have assured me they will try and avoid that area.....I'm sure we will get an inkling from the face though but won't be definite. 

I was lucky not to get any stretch marks last 2 times either, must be genetic. I do slather on the cocoa butter though. :thumbup:


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone! Here's my 29th week shots.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1722.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hugs3409

Lovely CeeDee

I hear you Maple, I found out I was having a girl with my first, my 2nd we decided to wait and be surprised, I am not so sure what I want to do this time around. I want to wait, but I don't, I am totally undecided lol.


----------



## Storm1jet2

Looking great ladies - miss catching up on you all - have had a terrible month (not with the baby though), don't want to post why on here though :( 

Hope your pregnancys are all going well and it won't be long until your little ones arrive!


----------



## Gia7777

Looking good CeeDee!!


----------



## Gia7777

Nice to see you Storm! Sorry to hear you have had a bad month. Hang in there and hope that things get better for you. :hugs:


----------



## BeachComber

Maple Leaf said:


> My new bump photos - 29 weeks
> 
> Baby has definitely moved upwards - my bladder has had some relief the past few days but my ribs have been suffering instead! Off to my 3d scan tomorrow, Eva and Max are so excited to see their baby brother/sister.
> 
> View attachment 331012
> 
> 
> View attachment 331014

Maple leaf you have such a pretty bump!!!


----------



## BeachComber

CeeDee said:


> Hello everyone! Here's my 29th week shots.

Gorgeous bump CeeDee!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Gorgeous CeeDee!

:hug: :hug: :hug: Storm, I hope everything is OK...

Here is my 27 week bump 1 day early. Decided to do it it my work clothes so you ladies don't think I live in PJs and yoga pants :haha:

The chiropractor has improved my hip and back pain by 90% through acupuncture and realignment. Feeling MUCH better! Still have groin pain when walking, but I can live with that. Darn SPD!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4444.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## LLbean

again a lovely bump...so cute JB!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OMG just noticed on that pic my belly button is turning into an outie :rofl: I've never had that before! :haha:


----------



## LLbean

boy belly hehehe


----------



## Maple Leaf

Junebug_CJ said:


> OMG just noticed on that pic my belly button is turning into an outie :rofl: I've never had that before! :haha:

I had to enlarge the pic to see it though, thought it might be a bit of detailing on the door behind...ha ha 

Mine is so deep I doubt it will pop, it is getting flatter now though. Will post a bump pic along with the 3d scan pics which were amazing.

Great bump JB and nice threads. X


----------



## Junebug_CJ

It flattened out completely with my first pregnancy. Too funny that it took the pic to make me look down at my belly more closely!

Can't wait to see your 3D scan and new bump pics ML!!!


----------



## Gia7777

Junebug looking just fabulous!!!!


----------



## BeachComber

Junebug_CJ said:


> Gorgeous CeeDee!
> 
> :hug: :hug: :hug: Storm, I hope everything is OK...
> 
> Here is my 27 week bump 1 day early. Decided to do it it my work clothes so you ladies don't think I live in PJs and yoga pants :haha:
> 
> The chiropractor has improved my hip and back pain by 90% through acupuncture and realignment. Feeling MUCH better! Still have groin pain when walking, but I can live with that. Darn SPD!!!

You look amazing Junebug!!:happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

BC you must be getting so excited, just over 1 week until your due date! Anytime now!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Not much of a change from last week.! Baby still sitting pretty high...


Shamelessly plugging my 3d scan pictures on another thread.! Please vote ladies. X


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awwww you look lovely ML!!


----------



## Gia7777

Very nice Maple Leaf!!


----------



## BeachComber

Maple Leaf said:


> Not much of a change from last week.! Baby still sitting pretty high...
> View attachment 333752
> 
> 
> Shamelessly plugging my 3d scan pictures on another thread.! Please vote ladies. X

ML your bump is beautiful!!! :happydance:


Junebug, yes I am getting really excited and anxious! Am having a c-section in 8 days and am just hoping baby waits until then. I have been having lots of pains in my cervix and crampy pains at night. I have my last doc appt tomorrow and I will see what they tell me. :thumbup: Just can't believe I am almost there!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wow they're waiting until late to do your section!! Hope baby stays put for you :hugs: Mine is at 38 weeks and 1 day.


----------



## LLbean

Maple Leaf so it's a boy after all??? :D


----------



## Maple Leaf

LLbean said:


> Maple Leaf so it's a boy after all??? :D

You were right all along! I was so convinced it was a girl.....but what do I know?! Lol


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHA hey there was a point recently when I said it looked like a girl now...but guess my first instincts were right!

So why did you decide to find out after all?


----------



## Maple Leaf

We would have been happy to stay team yellow, but the sonographer asked and both the kids pleaded to find out - DD even commented how much DH and I had been arguing about the colour of the nursery! x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL Congrats on team blue!!!! :dance:


----------



## CeeDee

Looking good Junebug! 

Congrats on your little boy, Maple Leaf!


----------



## Claireyb1

I hope all you lovely ladies are doing well? I just thought I'd pop back on here to post my 40+11 bump picture and a 2 week pp picture.
I am amazed that my body has regained some normality. only 9lbs to go to get back to pre pregnancy weight.
I also managed to get away with zero stretch marks or crinkly bits! lol
:happydance::happydance:



I kinda miss my bump though!


----------



## LLbean

Claireyb1 said:


> I hope all you lovely ladies are doing well? I just thought I'd pop back on here to post my 40+11 bump picture and a 2 week pp picture.
> I am amazed that my body has regained some normality. only 9lbs to go to get back to pre pregnancy weight.
> I also managed to get away with zero stretch marks or crinkly bits! lol
> :happydance::happydance:
> View attachment 334132
> 
> View attachment 334136
> 
> 
> I kinda miss my bump though!

WOW! that is GREAT!!! Now can we see what was in the bump too? pretty please? hehehe


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Holy Clairey, doing great!!! How much weight total had you gained? With my first, I had gained 38 lbs and it took me 15 months to get back to pre-pregnancy weight :-( Hoping it won't be that much this time! And yes, we'd love to see pics of the little one too :hugs:


----------



## Maple Leaf

Claireyb1 said:


> I hope all you lovely ladies are doing well? I just thought I'd pop back on here to post my 40+11 bump picture and a 2 week pp picture.
> I am amazed that my body has regained some normality. only 9lbs to go to get back to pre pregnancy weight.
> I also managed to get away with zero stretch marks or crinkly bits! lol
> :happydance::happydance:
> View attachment 334132
> 
> View attachment 334136
> 
> 
> I kinda miss my bump though!

Claire you look bloody fantastic !! I bounced back like that all those years ago, not so sure this time around though....Lol


----------



## Gia7777

OMG Clairey, you look amazing!!! There is hope!!! Nice to see you and hope to see pics of your Lo as well!


----------



## CeeDee

Claireby, You look fantastic for 2 week pp.


----------



## Gia7777

32w
 



Attached Files:







32w.jpg
File size: 60.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## LLbean

Gia how do you stay slim and pregnant? OMG!


----------



## happymamma

Gia,... OMFG!! I'm soooo jealous!! You look amazing! I didnt even look at everyone's belly yet, Im kinda scared to now lol. I look hidious! So, I dont think I'll be posting any self portraits anytime soon ;) So far I have gained 49 lbs :blush: I have no clue what Im doing wrong! Last June I ran a marathon, I was in the best shape of my life! I still eat well, but Im gaining so much so fast it's freaking me out :wacko:


----------



## Gia7777

Ladies you are too kind! Honestly I have gained a fair amount, over 20lbs so far but I feel like it is so evenly distributed at this point (as at one point I was all boobs and bloat) and in that regard I feel good. My OB asked yesterday when my belly was REALLY going to pop and I guess bubs is just tucked in a little ball all comfy in there. Well, actually, he is as I had an U/S yesterday and he's in the proper position just really tucked away and didn't want to move! He's measuring about a week ahead at this point!

Happymamma don't stress! Stress is evil for the body and everyone is different. You may be retaining a bit more than usual but don't let it get you down...Enjoy and have a healthy pregnancy and my thoughts are I'll re-evaluate the whole weigh thing 4-6 months after delivery. Plus as much as I hate to say it is different for us being a bit older, it's definitely harder on our bodies.


----------



## happymamma

Gia I just love how you word things sometimes,.. "stress is evil for the body". I hope that's my reason, I've been under the absolute most stress of my life since May of last year. Im just grateful to have this board to come to, so many wonderful ppl on here! xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Gia looking great! I've gained 18 lbs so far, and I'm 5 weeks behind you, so hopefully I will hit 20 lbs gain at 30 weeks. That's my goal :thumbup:


----------



## BeachComber

Clairey, you are looking good hon! I hope I can get back to my pre-pregnancy weight.

GIA..........I agree, WOW you look amazing!!!! :thumbup:

I have gained over 50 pounds with this pregnancy...YES 50 pounds! I am shocked because it seemed to come on so fast. I had lost 43 pounds last year and was in super shape so I don't know if that major weight loss had anything to do with it or not. 

Well ladies, this is my last bump picture! 39 weeks and can't believe that a week from today my baby girl will be in my arms! Had my last doctor appt. today and she has finally turned head down thank goodness. I will pop in as soon as I can after she is born to post some details and I wish every one you an easy and uncomplicated pregnancy and birth! :hugs::hugs:


https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c97/brazil820/IMAG0486-1.jpg


----------



## BeachComber

Junebug_CJ said:


> Wow they're waiting until late to do your section!! Hope baby stays put for you :hugs: Mine is at 38 weeks and 1 day.

Well they are going by my LMP dates but I am going by the way baby has measured ever since 6 weeks along, lol. She has always been a week ahead since the beginning but they don't like to go by that and are saying that technically at my c-section I will be 39 weeks. :shrug:


----------



## Claireyb1

Gia7777 said:


> 32w

OMG Gia you look amazing!!!!


----------



## Claireyb1

LLbean said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> I hope all you lovely ladies are doing well? I just thought I'd pop back on here to post my 40+11 bump picture and a 2 week pp picture.
> I am amazed that my body has regained some normality. only 9lbs to go to get back to pre pregnancy weight.
> I also managed to get away with zero stretch marks or crinkly bits! lol
> :happydance::happydance:
> View attachment 334132
> 
> View attachment 334136
> 
> 
> I kinda miss my bump though!
> 
> WOW! that is GREAT!!! Now can we see what was in the bump too? pretty please? heheheClick to expand...

well, due to popular demand I am happy to introduce my little baby girl Lucy Mary.
[/ATTACH]
 



Attached Files:







yummy mummy.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Claireyb1

Junebug_CJ said:


> Holy Clairey, doing great!!! How much weight total had you gained? With my first, I had gained 38 lbs and it took me 15 months to get back to pre-pregnancy weight :-( Hoping it won't be that much this time! And yes, we'd love to see pics of the little one too :hugs:

Hey Junebug, I gained about a total of 30lbs ish. I def think the fact I'm breastfeeding has helped massively.
I'm sure you will be fine.:thumbup:


----------



## Gia7777

Best wishes Beachcomber and I can't wait for an update after your sweet Lo is born. Take care and will miss your beautiful bump pics!


----------



## Gia7777

OMG Clairey look at that beautiful headful of hair she has!! She is so so precious! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LLbean

Awwwww so cute!!! Thanks for sharing! Congrats mom!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

She is so beautiful! :cry: 

Well done, Mama! :hug:

It looks like she doesn't mind her bathtub. Awww :awww:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OMG she is soooooooo cute!!! Thank you for sharing, you've made my night! :cloud9:


----------



## Maple Leaf

Lucy is beautiful X


----------



## Maple Leaf

Gia7777 said:


> 32w

You look AMAZING X


BeachComber that 50lbs must be all baby because you always look great! Look forward to a baby update soon x


----------



## CeeDee

Beautiful pic, Beachcomber.

Claireby, Your daughter is so cute! Congrats!

I've gained 20lbs so far.


----------



## hugs3409

What a beautiful lil girl. congrats sweetie :hugs:


----------



## BeachComber

Claireyb1 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> I hope all you lovely ladies are doing well? I just thought I'd pop back on here to post my 40+11 bump picture and a 2 week pp picture.
> I am amazed that my body has regained some normality. only 9lbs to go to get back to pre pregnancy weight.
> I also managed to get away with zero stretch marks or crinkly bits! lol
> :happydance::happydance:
> View attachment 334132
> 
> View attachment 334136
> 
> 
> I kinda miss my bump though!
> 
> WOW! that is GREAT!!! Now can we see what was in the bump too? pretty please? heheheClick to expand...
> 
> well, due to popular demand I am happy to introduce my little baby girl Lucy Mary.
> [/ATTACH]Click to expand...

Clairey she is just beautiful!!!! Congrats again to you!:hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Clairey she is gorgeous! Has a head of hair like Lydia! You look so amazing too - your PP photo is impressive. I put on about 50lbs and still have 20 to lose. Unfortunately I didn't get to breastfeed, long story short she was having issues latching on and as it was my mum was diagnosed with advanced cancer the day she was born and I needed to spend a lot of time from her birth at the hospital.with my mum. Sadly my mum died just over a week ago when Lydia was only 4 weeks and 2 days old.. its been such a sad time mixed with such joy of my little ladies arrival. My mum was my best friend and I miss her desperately :(

But this post isn't to make anyone sad - its a congratulations to Clairey and a looking great ladies to the rest of you.

I miss catching up with you all as much I used to, but any spare time I have is usually spent trying to get some sleep these days!


----------



## LLbean

Storm1jet2 said:


> Clairey she is gorgeous! Has a head of hair like Lydia! You look so amazing too - your PP photo is impressive. I put on about 50lbs and still have 20 to lose. Unfortunately I didn't get to breastfeed, long story short she was having issues latching on and as it was my mum was diagnosed with advanced cancer the day she was born and I needed to spend a lot of time from her birth at the hospital.with my mum. Sadly my mum died just over a week ago when Lydia was only 4 weeks and 2 days old.. its been such a sad time mixed with such joy of my little ladies arrival. My mum was my best friend and I miss her desperately :(
> 
> But this post isn't to make anyone sad - its a congratulations to Clairey and a looking great ladies to the rest of you.
> 
> I miss catching up with you all as much I used to, but any spare time I have is usually spent trying to get some sleep these days!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Storm :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: So sorry to hear about your mother :cry:


----------



## CeeDee

Oh Storm I am so sorry to hear about your mom. :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

So sorry, Storm...:hugs:
It must feel so bitter-sweet right now....:hug:
Did your mom get to see her or hold her before she passed? :flower:


----------



## BeachComber

Oh Storm I am so very sorry to hear about your Mom! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Indigo77 said:


> So sorry, Storm...:hugs:
> It must feel so bitter-sweet right now....:hug:
> Did your mom get to see her or hold her before she passed? :flower:

Yes she did - she saw her every day for 3 weeks when I got out of hospital..

Thanks for your concern ladies, apologies for hijacking the thread..

Back to your bumps ladies - I love to see you all getting bigger - I just need to get smaller now.. need to shift the baby weight, might help if I stopped eating chocolate!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Storm you're allowed all the chocolate you want right now! :hugs:

Claire, i nursed for 12 months (she self-weaned, i was heart-broken, loved it so much) but it still took me 15 months total and intense working out to lose the baby weight... I hope to gain 8 lbs less this time, it's those last 8 that wouldnt go away!


----------



## sadie

I am a little late to post! Lots of bymps to catch up on.

*Gia*, *junebug*, *mapleleaf*, your bumps look spectacular! i think I have gained 15 lbs so far....

Claire, *Lucy Mary* is absolutely beautiful!!

*Stormjet*, I am so sorry to hear about your mom and understand thow much you miss her. xo

I will post either later today or tomorrow. Indigo, where is your bump? We will need to keep this thread going! :thumbup:


----------



## Gia7777

Storm, my deepest sympathies on the loss of your mom. It is never easy to lose a parent and I can imagine what a difficult time this must be for you. Please stay well and hugs to you and your beautiful baby.


----------



## Indigo77

Sadie...I'm too shy to post and I actually had almost nothing until this weekend. 

I kept reading about popping, but I'm still surprised by it all. I thought the bump growth would be gradual, but I went from almost 0 to bump literally overnight. :wacko:

It still feels tight and uncomfortable right now....Will that go away? It's higher up than I thought it would be, too...I'm finding all this very strange...:wacko:


----------



## future_numan

Here is my (almost) 27 week boy bump..

I have gained only about 9 lbs so far but I did lose 13 lbs in the 1st tri, thanks to MS.. so I am not back up to my pre-pregnancy weight.
 



Attached Files:







27 weeks 002.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## LLbean

awww Future!!!! LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Gia7777

Lookin' good future!


----------



## Maple Leaf

future_numan said:


> Here is my (almost) 27 week boy bump..
> 
> I have gained only about 9 lbs so far but I did lose 13 lbs in the 1st tri, thanks to MS.. so I am not back up to my pre-pregnancy weight.

Lovely boy bump!!


----------



## sadie

Great bump, Future! 
*Indigo, My belly gets tight and uncomfortable about once per week! It's her weekly growth spurt!

Here's mine from today, 21 1/2 weeks


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Looking great Future and sadie! :cloud9: I love all our bumps! :hugs:


----------



## Gia7777

Very Very nice Sadie!


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry, Storm...:hugs:
> It must feel so bitter-sweet right now....:hug:
> Did your mom get to see her or hold her before she passed? :flower:
> 
> Yes she did - she saw her every day for 3 weeks when I got out of hospital..
> 
> Thanks for your concern ladies, apologies for hijacking the thread..
> 
> Back to your bumps ladies - I love to see you all getting bigger - I just need to get smaller now.. need to shift the baby weight, might help if I stopped eating chocolate!Click to expand...

Storm, I'm so glad your Mum had her time with Lydia.In time to come These moments will be very special for you.
I wouldn't stress about the weight loss right now. If chocolate feels good then eat it!
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## yolaadams

havntgot a clue where to post on here!!! im 37 in july trying to conceive before i get even older!! i have 3 kids eldest 16 me and my fiance want one of our own before time runs out hes 39 this yr been trying since july last yr thing is was on pill on and off briefly before which has led me to have iregular periods so have no idea whens best to try as before i got pregnant really quick and now it seems to be impossible and more complicated than i thought maybe cause of my age etc and now i read these sites when best to try etc and look at charts etc which we dont really want to do as it would feel like a chore to do!! were more spontanuous and go with the flow we also would love a boy together which is more getting the timing right!! either would be a blessing tho my fiance has a child so dont think we have problems but age and work stresses and life also with me being very stressed over past few yrs may have taken its toll think have cometo conclusion tho to just keep trying when we feel like it! i do have a rough note in my diary of when best to conceive ,esp a boy!!! just hope idont come on again this month im gutted when i do tbh ill give up when im 40 not before im blesses with 3 healthy ones anyway any suggestions plz


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi there, welcome! Just post a new thread in the Trying To Conceive Over 35 section regarding your concerns and I'm sure the nice ladies there will have some useful advice :hugs: and good luck!


----------



## CeeDee

You guys look great, Future and sadie!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies, here is the 28 week pic!!! I feel like bump has exploded...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4458.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Gia7777

Definite growth Junebug!! Very lovely bump!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Woah JB - there's a baby in there! Lol

Kit is now head down and all of a sudden my regulars at work have noticed...I just need to make a badge that says 'Due in April' to save me repeating myself a dozen times a day!! Wll take a pic tomorrow as its my well earned day off. X


----------



## CeeDee

Lovely bump, JB!

Maple Leaf, I am with you. I wish I could wear a name tag of something that says due April 9. I am constantly getting asked "When are you due?". Some people I've told 10 times.


----------



## spikey doodle

Ohhhh all those lovely bumps!

I couldn't resist posting mine (though I strongly suspect it's a bloat and not a bump :D). 

I usually go back to my normal self in the morning, but lately I have been waking up looking like this. I don't have the tightness of the usual bloat that I get in the evening, but closing my jeans is defo out of the question from now on....

Have a vote: Bump or too much food?!:shrug:

https://pregnancy35.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/bump9wks.jpg


----------



## Maple Leaf

Have a vote: Bump or too much food?!:shrug:

https://pregnancy35.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/bump9wks.jpg[/QUOTE]

I'd love to say bump...but I recall having super bloat at that stage. It did go away at about 11 weeks though and re-appeared at about 15 weeks. 

Either way you look cute. X


----------



## Gia7777

I agree with Maple leaf - in any event you already look super cute and will even more so in a few weeks time.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Agree! At this stage the uterus is still tucked behind the pelvic bone, and bloat is usually the cause of the bump. I didn't have it this time around but it was really bad with my first! The real bump will appear around the 14 week mark, it'll suit you very well! :hugs:


----------



## sadie

Junebug, you definitely have a great-looking bump!

Spikey, looks adorable! well, i guess from what everyone says it is a bump from the bloat! Enjoy it because it is all relative to being pregnant! :) i had the same thing going on!


----------



## spikey doodle

Thank you ladies :D

I guess the bloat is a little prelude to what's to come...


----------



## Maple Leaf

Better late than never! Lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awwww adorable ML!


----------



## sadie

Love it ML. (i think i need to go get me some cute undies!)


----------



## Gia7777

So cute Maple Leaf!


----------



## LLbean

Looks lovely ML!!!!


----------



## CeeDee

Cute bump Maple Leaf.


----------



## Gia7777

I think I missed last week....the time is flying now! 34w this week
 



Attached Files:







34w.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## sadie

another great bump shot, Gia!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awwwww Gia, sooooo cute! 

I'm definitely bigger at only 29 weeks :blush: Will take pic tomorrow...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Here is my 29 week bump.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4462.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sadie

Beautiful bump, junebug!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Great bumps Gia and Junebug as always. X


----------



## Gia7777

So cute Junebug, it's coming along perfectly!!!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Week 32 - HUGE growth this week - and boy have I felt it.


----------



## Gia7777

That's a beautiful bump coming along there Maple Leaf!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

ML definite growth :thumbup: You look amazing!


----------



## Storm1jet2

ML and JB fab bumps - you both look lovely!


----------



## Claireyb1

Lovely bumps Gia,Maple leaf and june bug!!! you all look gorgeous!
xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Here is my 30 week bump! Starting to panic, only 8 weeks and 1 day to go until C-section. Zoë was a really difficult baby for the first 3 months, I'm terrified this little guy will be too and now I'm wondering what the hell I've gotten myself into :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4467.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Gia7777

As beautiful as ever Junebug, and hey there is no turning back now!!!! I can't believe how quickly time is going by now.....first tri it seemed like literally forever, and second tri wasn't so speedy for me either. But wow I'm a little freaked out at how quickly this is upon us!

And you know us girls, fuss, fuss, fuss....boys are supposed to be a breeze in comparison! Im sure your LO will be as sweet as can be.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh I hope you're right!!! And thanks :hug:


----------



## Maple Leaf

You look great Junebug...I looked at your journal pics and you definitely don't even look pregnant from behind. You'll snap back into shape in no time.
When Eva was born she was a clingy baby in fact the first night she slept through was the night I bought Max home from the hospital - she was nearly 3 at the time!! 
Max was a breeze, so chilled out...I am hoping for another one like him, but I've heard 3rd babies can be unpredictable. 
Here's hoping you get yourself a little Max too. ( and you Gia )....


----------



## Claireyb1

Junebug_CJ said:


> Here is my 30 week bump! Starting to panic, only 8 weeks and 1 day to go until C-section. Zoë was a really difficult baby for the first 3 months, I'm terrified this little guy will be too and now I'm wondering what the hell I've gotten myself into :dohh:

Looking great Junebug! Just go with the flow and you will be fine.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## DHime

Hi ladies!
I hope I can join you here.
My old TTC thread is getting depressed having me around to remind them that some do get bfp's. They originally said I gave them hope but now they find me a reminder. I guess I should have moved on earlier but I just loved the ladies there so much, I just wanted to stay.
I am currently 13 weeks and 35 years old. This is my first.


----------



## CeeDee

Looking good Junebug!


----------



## Gia7777

DHime said:


> Hi ladies!
> I hope I can join you here.
> My old TTC thread is getting depressed having me around to remind them that some do get bfp's. They originally said I gave them hope but now they find me a reminder. I guess I should have moved on earlier but I just loved the ladies there so much, I just wanted to stay.
> I am currently 13 weeks and 35 years old. This is my first.

Hello! And welcome over with a huge congrats!!!


----------



## DHime

Thanks Gia.
It will be nice to feel like a member of a group again.
I really don't want to make the others feel bad anymore.
So when is everyone due?


----------



## sadie

junebug, love the pic! You are in such great shape!

My 24 w bump pic will be up tomorrow!

Hi Dhime! I've seen you on Coco's thread! Welcome! (atm, i am leaving sunny florida, from Orlando airport! ;( what a great week of weather down here!)


----------



## DHime

Hi Sadie! Yes! I just love Coco. She is one of the sweetest ladies around. 
Anyone else got a weird pain in their butt cheek. I do, it hurts allot to move my leg.
What kind of exercises are you guys doing?


----------



## sadie

24w1d, and the little kangaroo is becoming more and more active!


----------



## Gia7777

Gorgeous Sadie!


----------



## LLbean

wow you all are so tiny! (bumps excluded of course hehehe)


----------



## Maple Leaf

Lovely bump coming along there Sadie. I don't think mine has changed from last week so I shall update next week to see if there is much of a difference after 2 weeks.


----------



## Gia7777

36w this week
 



Attached Files:







36w.jpg
File size: 65.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## future_numan

Gia7777 said:


> 36w this week

You look great:thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awww Sadie and Gia, looking great! :cloud9:
I'm going to miss my bump for sure, especially knowing it's my last :cry:


----------



## sadie

Gia, adorable as always!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Gia, commented n your other thread. You look amazing.!


----------



## future_numan

30 weeks:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







30 weeks 013.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sadie

Great bump, FN!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Looking great FN! 

Darn, forgot to take my pic last night :dohh: Will try to remember tonight!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Lovely bump FN. I have my last day at work tomorrow so will celebrate with a new bump pic. Let's see if a 2 week wait makes a difference. X


----------



## Gia7777

Lovely bump and nice jammies future!


----------



## sadie

I went back and browsed the first few pages of this thread.... So nice!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I remembered! Sorry, another jammie shot :blush:

I'm so short, that there is no where for this baby to go but out... I'm only 31 weeks and bump is already under my ribs. It hurts... Hope he drops a bit soon!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4472.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Maple Leaf

Your belly button looks just like mine. It can't make up its mind whether to pop fully or not!! Great bump JB, fingers crossed he drops soon. Mine is stuck under my ribs too. I know with subsequent pregnancies even though they are head down they sometimes don't drop til labour starts!!!


----------



## sadie

Great bump, JB! Getting big!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:rofl: Sadie I know! I can't imagine another 7 weeks of growth? This is crazy!!! I think I was this big at 36 weeks with Zoë :wacko:


----------



## Gia7777

Perfect bump Junebug! He's getting big!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

He'll definitely weigh more than Zoë, she was 7 lbs 3 oz...


----------



## future_numan

Great Bump JB:thumbup:

I am finding jammie bottoms to be the most comfie at this point :dohh:

I hope lil' man isn't bigger than his sister... she was 9lbs 10oz:wacko:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL FN, boys tend to be bigger than girls, yikes that's a good weight!


----------



## hugs3409

Mine was, my daughter was 7lbs 9oz and my son was 8lbs even :)

Great bumps ladies, I still have the bloaty fatty look, so nothing for me for awhile lol


----------



## Maple Leaf

True for me too....Eva was 8lb 2oz 
Max was 9lb 9oz

Dread to think how big Kit will be....lol


----------



## sadie

Wow. I am hoPing for 6 1/2 lbs! At my 24 1/2 week scan, baby was 1 lb 10 oz. 52% percentile but i am sure that means nothing come 38-40 weeks!!


----------



## future_numan

I was at the midwife yesterday and guess-tamated his weight to be around 4lbs.. which means nothing right now..


----------



## Maple Leaf

Not sure if I have dropped this week? 




Oh and I put some nursery pics up in third tri. Polka dot nursery thread.


----------



## Gia7777

OMG! Adorable Maple Leaf! I can't really tell if he's dropped but he sure is perfectly tucked in there! OK, what do your undies say? LOL


----------



## Maple Leaf

Gia7777 said:


> OMG! Adorable Maple Leaf! I can't really tell if he's dropped but he sure is perfectly tucked in there! OK, what do your undies say? LOL

They say "made you look!" I get all my undies from Aeropostale - sooooo comfy.


----------



## Gia7777

Maple Leaf said:


> Gia7777 said:
> 
> 
> OMG! Adorable Maple Leaf! I can't really tell if he's dropped but he sure is perfectly tucked in there! OK, what do your undies say? LOL
> 
> They say "made you look!" I get all my undies from Aeropostale - sooooo comfy.Click to expand...

:thumbup: :haha: Love it!


----------



## sadie

Looking good ML!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Looking great ML!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

32 weeks! Baby weight is estimated at 4 lbs already as per BPP I had on Monday.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4479.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## sadie

U look great, JB! Its amazing to see the changes from when you first posted.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL I know eh? Back then it was so obvious to me I had a bump, looking back and comparing pics now, it's pretty funny :haha:


----------



## Gia7777

You look as amazing as ever Junebug! Time is really flying by!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

No kidding, you're 37 weeks tomorrow!!!


----------



## Gia7777

SHHH! Im nervous enough as it is, being a first timer and all :winkwink:

As of my exam today, I am 90% effaced but not dilated at all, and my OB commented on how low LO's head is. I know that all could mean nothing for a few weeks but on the other hand.......it could also happen anytime now!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yup, sounds like anytime now! At least you'll hit 37 weeks tomorrow :hugs: Can't wait for you to meet your little guy!!!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Great bump JB. I can't believe how fast it's creeping up on us all.!...
Looking forward to your full term bump tomorrow Gia! How exciting. X


----------



## Gia7777

37w
 



Attached Files:







37w.jpg
File size: 60.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Maple Leaf

Gia7777 said:


> 37w

You are so neat, you're going to pop that boy out and be back in your jeans for the journey home. Lol


----------



## Gia7777

Maple Leaf said:


> Gia7777 said:
> 
> 
> 37w
> 
> You are so neat, you're going to pop that boy out and be back in your jeans for the journey home. LolClick to expand...

Aww thanks hun, so kind! I've gotten so used to my leggings and yoga pants that there may be no turning back now!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Looking great as always Gia, I can't believe how slim you are everywhere else! 

I was just thinking my yoga pants will be part of my going home from the hospital outfit, I've gotten so used to living in them when not at work :rofl:


----------



## Gia7777

Junebug_CJ said:


> Looking great as always Gia, I can't believe how slim you are everywhere else!
> 
> I was just thinking my yoga pants will be part of my going home from the hospital outfit, I've gotten so used to living in them when not at work :rofl:

Thanks Junebug! All of you gals are very kind :hugs: Yoga pants are exactly what I have packed in my hospital bag for the short trip home!! I bought a new pair just for the occasion and I am doing all I can NOT to break them out of the suitcase before then....:winkwink:


----------



## Maple Leaf

34 weeks Vs 35 weeks!...


----------



## Gia7777

Looks like he's dropping Maple Leaf! This week looks a wee bit smaller than last and you have the teeniest little butt, so cute!:thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh wow ML definitely dropped! Looking beautiful!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Gia7777 said:


> Looks like he's dropping Maple Leaf! This week looks a wee bit smaller than last and you have the teeniest little butt, so cute!:thumbup:

I know...my bum shrunk too! Lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:rofl: I have the opposite problem, my butt has decided to compete with my bump to see if it can outgrow it :haha:


----------



## mumof9

all your bumps look so cute, compact and tiny, this is mine last week at 11 weeks! this is baby #10 i put weight on from the minute i concieve haha :haha:

https://i321.photobucket.com/albums/nn399/katrina6476/IMAG0399-1.jpg


----------



## Maple Leaf

You look amazing - and anyone with 10 children deserves a medal in my opinion. X


----------



## Maple Leaf

Thought I'd try something a little different this week. My belly button kind of freaks out my kids so I walk round the house without a shirt on just to gross them out - DH says it looks like a cats arse! :haha:


!


----------



## Gia7777

Maple Leaf said:


> You look amazing - and anyone with 10 children deserves a medal in my opinion. X

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Gia7777

Maple Leaf your bump is beautiful!! That's funny that your belly button freaks your kids out, I would think it would be the opposite - seeing it pop out would seem to freak them more!


----------



## mumof9

aww thankyou i really dont need a medal tho im just being mum lol :)

and maple leaf your bump looks great wish mine was like that at your stage mine ends up all over the place having a competition with my butt which can get the largest lmao xxx


----------



## sadie

Great bump ML!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Great bumps ladies!!!

Here is my 33 week one, 2 days late as I was so ill at the beginning of the week with a gastro I needed to be hospitalized for IV fluids and anti-puke meds :wacko: All better now, thankfully!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4485.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Gia7777

Beautiful Junebug! So glad you are feeling better and sorry to hear of your illness. Stay well!


----------



## CeeDee

Momof9, what a gorgeous family! Congrats on lucky #10!

Mapleleaf, great pic!

Junebug, Sorry to hear you&#8217;ve been sick. You look great!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Great bump JB......was wondering where you were.? Glad you are ok, keep those electrolytes up! X


----------



## sadie

Junebug, so glad you are better!
You bump is looking great! 
I have taken pics, but too lazy to break out the computer to upload them.

Anyway, thought u all might enjoy this:

https://jezebel.com/5892269/this-time+lapse-pregnancy-may-startle-you


----------



## CeeDee

Today's bump.
 



Attached Files:







Bnb.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Maple Leaf

CeeDee said:


> Today's bump.

Lovely bump honey.! X


----------



## Gia7777

Very nice CeeDee!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awww CeeDee looking great! Can't believe how close you ladies are getting!


----------



## sadie

CeeDee, u look great!!!

Why does my bump look bigger than evryone else's? My pic to come on Thursday!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

34 weeks today!
Weight stable, 25 lbs gained. My OB apt went well today, although they did my GBS now as I may be showing early signs of labour :wacko: I am NOT ready yet!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4492.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## sadie

Cute bump there, JB!

What is gbs? Early signs of labor! Like what? Hope all is ok! Loved reading thru your journal last night. I think you're one smart, capable and responsible cookie!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awwww thanks hun :hugs: 
Group B strep (GBS), routine screening done in North America.
Been having painful tightening of my belly (Braxton-Hicks are not supposed to be painful) and when I was admitted last week for dehydration due to a gastro infection, they were coming up as true contractions, which at the time was attributed to my infection and dehydration, but they got stronger and became painful by the weekend. Also, I've had a "clearing out" of the gut thing going on since Sunday :wacko:. The red wine last night helped to calm things down... Didn't have any tonight, but am keeping a bottle on hand just in case...


----------



## Gia7777

Beautiful Junebug you look just perfect! Hang in there a few more weeks though! 

I'll post my 39 w tomorrow. Have been feeling a little under the weather like I was coming down with the flu but it never materialized. And other than that, I have no signs of anything happening anytime soon but have been so so tired.


----------



## Maple Leaf

I'm getting so excited ladies...JB - your bump is looking great, fingers crossed your boy stays put for a few more weeks at least.
Gia - looking forward to tomorrows pic, I am especially excited for you...I keep expecting to see your this is it thread! He he. Flu like symptoms may be a labour sign for you.! X
Will post my Full Term bump on thursday. Whoop whoop


----------



## Gia7777

39 weeks. Im so ready to meet my little man!
 



Attached Files:







39w.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Beautiful as ever Gia! :hug:


----------



## hugs3409

you are all beautiful. 

JB - what does the wine do? never heard that before


----------



## Maple Leaf

Lovely bump Gia. 

JB - I was wondering about the red wine too......he he


----------



## Junebug_CJ

There is some evidence that it can help the uterus relax and ease off early contractions. Several of the OBs I work with recommend it. I didn't really buy it, but it worked for me!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Junebug_CJ said:


> There is some evidence that it can help the uterus relax and ease off early contractions. Several of the OBs I work with recommend it. I didn't really buy it, but it worked for me!

You learn something new every day!.....thanks JB. X :hugs:


----------



## sadie

Great bump, Gia!

Thanks for the info JB and keep taking good care of yourself and little boy Z!

Not to start a debate, but is 2 glasses of wine a week OK? (2 separate days)


----------



## Maple Leaf

I have no idea about the wine hun...I have no desire for a drink which is unusual for anyone that knows me ! Lol - I'm sure 2 small glasses of wine won't do any harm at this stage though...
I have a nice bottle of Shiraz chilling in the fridge for after......


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Sadie, 2 glasses per week is fine! If you can stomach it of course :haha: It's the daily intake and the binge drinking that's a big problem...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Can't believe there is only 3 weeks left to the day until the C-section!
25.5 lbs gained at 35 weeks. Have only put on 0.5 lbs in the last 3 weeks due to my gastro... My appetite is only slowly getting back to normal.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4498.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Gia7777

You look just lovely Junebug!


----------



## hugs3409

Looking great JB

I was wondering where everyone went lol, I figured you all were going on to have your babies, since its been a week since last post lol. 

I can't bring myself to post yet lol


----------



## Maple Leaf

JB looking fantastic...
I promise to update when I get chance..as for babies....Gia had her baby boy yesterday! So thrilled for her. Her next pic will be a post partum one.! Lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wow, way to go Gia! Can't wait for an update!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Junebug_CJ said:


> Wow, way to go Gia! Can't wait for an update!

She did a this is it, that was that thread if you search it. Her husband made it with an hour to spare!...looking forward to her birth story when she gets time!


----------



## Claireyb1

Great bumps ladies! look forward to seeing you over in the baby club soon.
congrats Gia -nyou looked so amazing full term!
:flower:


----------



## hugs3409

yeah so happy for the new babies being born. You are soon MP :)


----------



## Gia7777

Thank you so much ladies!! You all are terrific and are getting so close!! Hope you are all well and look forward to seeing all your updates!! Headed over to birth announcements to post my story and pic now!!! It's been a beautiful few days albeit exhausting!!


----------



## mumof9

Gia7777 said:


> Thank you so much ladies!! You all are terrific and are getting so close!! Hope you are all well and look forward to seeing all your updates!! Headed over to birth announcements to post my story and pic now!!! It's been a beautiful few days albeit exhausting!!

congrats gia xx


----------



## Maple Leaf

38 week bump photo.


----------



## Gia7777

So beautiful Maple Leaf!! Im getting so excited for you!


----------



## sadie

Fabulous bump, ML!


----------



## LuckyW

Wow, some super pretty bumps all over this page. Congrats!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Looking great ML!

Here is mine 

36 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4503.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Gia7777

Wow Junebug! You look terrific! Beautiful bumps for us older gals!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks Gia! I feel huge :rofl: how are you doing?


----------



## Maple Leaf

Looking great JB can't believe it's my 39 week bump tomorrow!
Hi Gia - hope you are enjoying motherhood. X


----------



## Gia7777

Hi ladies!! I'm in heaven! Exhausted, but there's no better place to be. We're just getting into a routine but I'm sure once we master it, it'll change, lol. My biggest challenge is breast feeding, it's very stressful for me as LO is having difficulties latching and I am pumping to bottle feed- 2 hrs pumping a day plus time for feedings is daunting, but I'm determined to keep it up. 

Looking forward to your pic Maple Leaf!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hang in there hun, it took me about 6 weeks before I felt like I could REALLY BF! It's so worth it, you'll become a pro and just be able to whip out a boob to feed while on the go :thumbup:


----------



## sadie

Great bump JB! You're almost there as well! ML, one week to go for you, more or less! GL!

I keep meaning to post a bump, but need to be on an actual computer to do so! Soon!

Hope everyone is feeling great! gia, can you send the link to your birth story, if possible?
I hope my DH2B (in 2 days!) makes it across the ocean in time for when I give birth. How far away was yours?


----------



## Gia7777

Hi Sadie!

Link to birth story below (and my DH was a 5 1/2 hour plane ride away - about 8 hours total with travel to/from airport)

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...colton-arrived-3-29-12-pics-now-attached.html

And here is my 1 week post partum belly!
 



Attached Files:







photo-5 12-34-41.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Geez it took me about 6 months to look like that after Z :wacko: You have some damn good genes Gia!


----------



## Maple Leaf

JB - you took the words right out of my mouth! :winkwink:


----------



## Maple Leaf

I flipping hope this is my last photo - but I somehow doubt it.!! Baby Kit is far too comfortable in there.........I think he has dropped though?!


----------



## Gia7777

Thanks Junebug! I'm sure with your cute little figure you'll bounce back quickly! The last couple of days though my appetite seems so amped up that I want to eat everything, and often. So that bump may just be popping out again real soon!

Maple Leaf yes definitely you have dropped!!! Such a flawless bump. 

I predict next Tuesday for you......


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I didn't bounce back last time, mind you I gained 40 lbs and this time it's only 27 so far with 2 weeks to go so it may be easier? Nursing made me ravenous and she nursed 12 months!

ML definitely baby has dropped, hope he comes soon for you! 

I repacked my hospital bags and made "nesting" cupcakes today (see my journal for pics :haha:). I also put up pictures in Zoë's big girl room. AND pre stuffed all my newborn cloth diapers. Phew I'm tired.


----------



## future_numan

36 weeks:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







36 weeks 011.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lovely!!!

Here is 37 weeks for me :happydance:

One last bump pic next Tuesday and baby is here on Wednesday!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4518.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Storm1jet2

Looking wonderful ladies - glad to see you are all doing well and Gia wow - look at you! I'm only starting to shift the baby weight now, well I've shifted 3 stone only 1 1/2 to go - yes I really did get that heavy! 

Hope all goes well for those of you nearing the end and I can't wait to read about your littles ones arrivals!

:hugs:


----------



## future_numan

Junebug_CJ said:


> Lovely!!!
> 
> Here is 37 weeks for me :happydance:
> 
> One last bump pic next Tuesday and baby is here on Wednesday!!!

You look fantastic !!


----------



## Gia7777

Looking great and getting super close future and junebug!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Mine resembles a slowly deflating balloon at the moment. Lovely bumps ladies...I'm on countdown for you Junebug. Only a few more days to wait. :hugs:


----------



## future_numan

Maple Leaf said:


> Mine resembles a slowly deflating balloon at the moment. Lovely bumps ladies...I'm on countdown for you Junebug. Only a few more days to wait. :hugs:

Congratulation, Mapple Leaf on the birth of Kit:happydance:


----------



## LLbean

ML congrats on the baby!!!!!!!!! Post pics!!!


----------



## sadie

Was today Junebug's day??

32w!


----------



## hugs3409

I believe I saw someone say that she had her LO the other day.

Pretty Bump :)


----------



## LLbean

Yes he was born on the 16th!!! I also just saw it today


----------



## Maple Leaf

Great bump Sadie! X


----------



## hugs3409

Thats right, she said Wednesday lol


----------



## Gia7777

Beautiful Sadie!


----------



## future_numan

First picture was taken today at 38 weeks :happydance:

Second was two weeks ago at 36 weeks..

I look smaller now !
 



Attached Files:







38 weeks 004.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 23









36 weeks 3 days 003.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## sadie

Great bump, Future! Almost there!


----------



## Gia7777

Very nice future!! So close and hope you are feeling well!


----------



## LLbean

Future looks great!


----------



## hugs3409

22 wks for me


----------



## sadie

Woohoo! Adorable bump, hugs!


----------



## hugs3409

thanks, I can't do the open belly ones just yet :blush:


----------



## future_numan

Here is my very last bump picture (39 weeks 5 days), taken while I was labor
 



Attached Files:







May 5 2012 Harrison Cash Numan 005.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## sadie

Congrats, Uture! Where's the baby pic for us? :)


----------



## hugs3409

cant wait to see the baby, now


----------



## Seity

Hi just got my BFP, so here's my 4 week (non) bump pic for baby #2 before I lose my lovely six pack abs.
 



Attached Files:







4weeks_sm.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 27









4weeks_front_sm.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 30


----------



## sadie

I have to post my 38w pic this weekend. Stay tuned!


----------



## hugs3409

Here is 25 wks


----------



## sadie

Lovely bump, hugs!


----------



## sadie

from Thursday, May 31.

SOrry for the ugly 'house pants'. :wacko:


----------



## hugs3409

OMG you look so good, getting close now. How you feeling? ready to go yet? And no stretch marks, nice.


----------



## sadie

Thanks! Yes, so happy no stretch marks! Dont know if what they say about genetics is true, but neither my sisters nor my mom got them! I am definitely ready, feeling uncomfortable pain in the lower part of belly, as if my ligaments are stretching, getting ready for baby to drop (which she hasnt yet!!). I hOpe she holds out until monday afternoon, when DH arrives in town!!


----------



## Seity

Your bump is looking great Sadie. I never got any stretch marks the first time around. It'd would be nice to avoid them again this time as well.


----------



## hugs3409

Oh yes, wee one, wait til Daddy arrives :)

I got stretch marks bad with my kids, but so far so good with this one. My DH has been putting bio oil on my belly each night :)


----------



## sadie

That's love!

I wish more people would share their bumps here! Hugs, push some of those ladies!


----------



## hugs3409

Lol I try, but most of them think they don't look good and won't do it lol. I don't think I do haha, but I am doing it lol. I have to get week 26 now :) going away for the weekend, so not sure I will get it just yet


----------



## LLbean

wow Hugs, week 26 already time flies!


----------



## sadie

It is nice to see and share the progression! 

39w1d and my doggie who is acting very strange these last couple of days.....

HUgs, where in NJ are you? Are you originally from there? Me, always NY. Have a fun weekend, wherever you go and Yay! for being under 100 days!!


----------



## hugs3409

I am in north Jersey in the sussex county area. We are hitting Wildwood this weekend. I was born in Edison NJ, but have moved like everywhere in NJ and a little in PA. Where bout in NY?

Your doggie is so cute, if he is acting strange, that could be a good thing ;)

Liz yes 26 wks and its flying by. Can't wait to hear how you are doing ;)


----------



## Seity

Great bump sadie! 
I'm in Ithaca, NY!


----------



## sadie

I'm in NYC, orig from Long Island.
Neevr been to wildwood, but I heard it's nice. Nor have I been to Ithaca!


----------



## hugs3409

Baby get together lol


----------



## mom of 7

taken at 28 weeks
 



Attached Files:







575055_3206811461573_180029654_n.jpg
File size: 52 KB
Views: 18


----------



## sadie

Great bump, Mom and I love the dress!!


----------



## hugs3409

Me too, mom, you look beautiful.


----------



## Seity

Lovely bump mom of 7.
Here's my 5 week non-bump:
 



Attached Files:







5weeks_sm.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hugs3409

Well here is my 27 wk bump. And I can't figure out why it is still saying my baby is an eggplant, it said that at 25 wks lol. hmmmmm


----------



## sadie

hugs3409 said:


> Well here is my 27 wk bump. And I can't figure out why it is still saying my baby is an eggplant, it said that at 25 wks lol. hmmmmm
> View attachment 420869

Nice!

I think now is when u remain each piece of 'fruit' for 3 weeks at a time!


----------



## Seity

6 weeks. Still not really anything to see, except my son in the corner who came over to see what I was doing.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=423035&d=1339936857


----------



## hugs3409

Thanks Sadie, I didn't know that. The ticker on my phone is still changing each month. That one says this week, she is a cauliflower lol.

Do you have a thread for your deliver and/or announcement of your lil one :)


----------



## sadie

Hi hugs,
I announced it on my june 35+ thread, another one with women trying since a year ago and then on the one started by dmom. No journal or anything.


----------



## Skye1

My 13 week bump 

https://i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee457/ellahall/Baby%20Ella/13weekbump.jpg


----------



## Seity

What a gorgeous bump Skye1. I can only dream of having a bump like that at 13 weeks. I didn't look like that until 32 weeks last time around.


----------



## Skye1

Seity said:


> What a gorgeous bump Skye1. I can only dream of having a bump like that at 13 weeks. I didn't look like that until 32 weeks last time around.

Thanks, Yeah i didn't get a bump till I was about 5mths last time, now everything is happening quicker 2nd time around :flower:


----------



## Seity

I'm hoping that's true for me. I hated that nobody knew I was pregnant.


----------



## hugs3409

It should, everything stretches easier the 2nd and subsequent times around. I looked like that at 10 wks with my 2nd lol.

Looking good Skye, I will go get my 28 wk bump today :)


----------



## Seity

7 week non bump pic:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=427703&d=1340546959


----------



## hugs3409

28 wks, don't mind the dirty glass, I ran out of windex :) my kids love messing with my mirror grrrrrr lol


----------



## Seity

You've got a lovely bump growing hugs! 
I don't even try to take a picture with the mirror, far too dirty! I set the camera on our cat tree and set the self timer. :haha:


----------



## hugs3409

good idea haha


----------



## Madeline

hi ladies

I just got my BFP June 25th 12DPO for me a couple of days ago. I still don't believe it AF would have been due tomoro. I mc'd 7 wks ago so its no wonder I can't believe it is guess :)

I think you guys are well on your way compared to me but I would love to hang out and find out how you are all going.

Madeline xxx


----------



## hugs3409

welcome Madeline :hugs: congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## sadie

:hi: Madeline!


----------



## Madeline

hi hugs and sadie thks:) Sadie I am approx 2 wks pregnant today i think we are close timing wise :) Hugs how are u going? you must b getting excited xx

Madeline xxx


----------



## hugs3409

doing ok hun thx, yes getting there, 11 wks to go, sounds like alot, but its not :) going for 3d scan on the 7th, can't wait :)


----------



## sadie

Hi M. I just had my baby on june 10, so she is going on 3 weeks tmrw. i am just following the bumps of some BNB friends! 

Enjoy the journey!


----------



## Seity

8 weeks. I don't see anything yet, except a much messier house.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=431837&d=1341148330


----------



## Seity

9 weeks. I think I see the start of something down by my pubic bone.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=435967&d=1341759271


----------



## hugs3409

30 wks for me here, lil late, but here it is :)


----------



## sadie

Home stretch, hugs! 3/4 there.


Seity, i see a slight something!


----------



## Seity

Looking good hugs!


----------



## hugs3409

Ok so I had professional pics done 7/14 and I decided I would take the one and post it as my 31 wk pic, even though its 31 wks and 3 days lol.


----------



## Seity

Very nice hugs! You're bump looks amazing!
Here's my 10 week 'bump', still nothing. I think it was wishful thinking last week:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=440619&d=1342400407

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=440617&d=1342400390


----------



## sadie

Great photo hugs!


----------



## hugs3409

thanks girls :hug:

Seity, it will be there before you know it lol. I didn't take pics from the very beginning, but would have if I looked like you haha. I started at about 22 wks lol


----------



## Seity

Starting to look less toned. Although, that could just be because I am getting less toned from not doing sit ups. :rofl:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=444139&d=1342896345


----------



## Seity

12 week bump. Starting to be more obvious (to me).
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=448679&d=1343482730


----------



## hugs3409

Looking good, getting there :)

Here is my 33 wk, I gotta get more on the ball, 4 days and I will be taking 34 haha


----------



## Seity

Looking great hugs. Getting close to the home stretch.


----------



## Seity

14 weeks:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=456915&d=1344697391 https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=456917&d=1344697400


----------



## PerpetualMama

little belly starting :)


----------



## hugs3409

yep I see it starting to pooch out :)


----------



## hugs3409

skipped 34, got really busy, but here is 35 wks


----------



## Seity

I think it's safe to say I'll never get a nice big bump like that hugs.


----------



## hugs3409

Why would you say that? You are only 14 wks lol.


----------



## Seity

hugs3409 said:


> Why would you say that? You are only 14 wks lol.

Because you're already about 3-4 times as big as I ever got the first time around. I'm one of those girls who gets the mini bump that no one can see until right before the birth.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Seity said:


> hugs3409 said:
> 
> 
> Why would you say that? You are only 14 wks lol.
> 
> Because you're already about 3-4 times as big as I ever got the first time around. I'm one of those girls who gets the mini bump that no one can see until right before the birth.Click to expand...

Baby number 4 my ex DH made the mistake of calling me Orca. I was huge but was awfully hurt by the comment. Sensitive overdue pregnant mama


----------



## Seity

PerpetualMama said:


> Seity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hugs3409 said:
> 
> 
> Why would you say that? You are only 14 wks lol.
> 
> Because you're already about 3-4 times as big as I ever got the first time around. I'm one of those girls who gets the mini bump that no one can see until right before the birth.Click to expand...
> 
> Baby number 4 my ex DH made the mistake of calling me Orca. I was huge but was awfully hurt by the comment. Sensitive overdue pregnant mamaClick to expand...

Ouch! I can see why he's an EX. I think big bumps are beautiful. 
It's frustrating to go through your whole pregnancy with a mini bump. I was never asked if I was pregnant, or when the baby was due. Nothing.


----------



## hugs3409

This is number 2? You will get a bigger bump this time around I am sure. I am bigger, but I am also heavier too, so I guess it shows more? I dunno, but at least you don't have to deal with the nasty comments. I got these this past week.

1. How many is in there, twice. Then a lady sat and argued with me saying I was huge and I disagreed, then told her she was rude.
2. Lady selling these belly bands that helps with weight loss I guess. Told me that I was going to need them once the baby was born. How the hell do you know what MY body looks like after a baby.
3. This is the best one yet. One too many funnel cakes huh?? Biatch almost got punched.


----------



## Seity

OMG Hugs! That's so rude. I can't even imagine. I just see a beautiful pregnant belly when I look at your pics.
Yeah, this is #2 for me. I'm already bigger than last time around. I didn't get this big until about 20 weeks the first time.


----------



## PerpetualMama

hugs3409 said:


> This is number 2? You will get a bigger bump this time around I am sure. I am bigger, but I am also heavier too, so I guess it shows more? I dunno, but at least you don't have to deal with the nasty comments. I got these this past week.
> 
> 1. How many is in there, twice. Then a lady sat and argued with me saying I was huge and I disagreed, then told her she was rude.
> 2. Lady selling these belly bands that helps with weight loss I guess. Told me that I was going to need them once the baby was born. How the hell do you know what MY body looks like after a baby.
> 3. This is the best one yet. One too many funnel cakes huh?? Biatch almost got punched.

Why do people think they have a right to comment on a woman's size or shape just because she is pregnant?? 
I always tell people we grow em big in our family (my last 3 have been between 9 lbs 3 oz and 9 lbs 15 oz). 
next time smile and say theres 5 in there and you're only 16 weeks, and walk away. Rude rude people :nope:
:hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

btw, beautful bump :)


----------



## hugs3409

36 wks


----------



## Seity

15 week bump picture:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=461117&d=1345298241


----------



## hugs3409

yep starting to bump out now :) cute


----------



## hugs3409

Ok so I am posting 35, 36 & 37 next to each other. I seem to think that she possibly dropped, even a little, but can't tell. What do you think?


----------



## Seity

Definitely dropped! 37 weeks - Woo! You'll be seeing your baby girl any time now.


----------



## LLbean

yup you dropped!


----------



## hugs3409

Yikes I am excited, but she is not allowed to come in August lol. Everyone has already told her that. My mom is in Vegas right now lol. Plug still intact that I know of lol. I have been getting a ton of braxton hicks too, hope that doesn't mean alot. My mom just had to tell me that when she was preggo with me and I dropped, she had me a week later lol.


----------



## Seity

I had my son at 38+3. Never had a single Braxton Hicks or any sign that he was going to show up. I'd even had my 38 week appointment the day before and fully expected to go overdue.


----------



## hugs3409

Ok so I decided this morning to take a pic of myself in the same outfit as wk 35 lol, so here is 35 and 37 side by side. wk 35 being first :) I can't really tell now lol


----------



## Seity

Still looks lower to me. Look at the 'dot' that's in the middle of the dress. In the 37 week pic, there is a whole lot of 'bump' below it compared to the 35 week one.


----------



## hugs3409

ok I see it lol, soooo hard to tell lol


----------



## Seity

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=464941&d=1345906781
16 week bump. Tiny bit bigger than last week.


----------



## hugs3409

omg 16 wks already lol, almost half way there. Time just flies, huh? looking lovely


----------



## LLbean

Seity...you are so thin...is that another boy you are carrying?


----------



## Seity

LLbean said:


> Seity...you are so thin...is that another boy you are carrying?

Thanks, I won't know for at least another month if it's a boy or girl. I'll find out at my 20 week scan. I've been getting girl vibes this whole time though, so it should be interesting to find out if I'm right or not.


----------



## hugs3409

Here is 38 wks


----------



## Seity

Home stretch hugs!


----------



## Seity

17 weeks:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=468861&d=1346505549


----------



## JJay

Looking good Seity! X


----------



## motherbare

My baby is due Feb 28. It's been fun seeing the bumps here. I tried to upload mine, but the file was too big, lol. Maybe my tech husband will help with that soon. 
Anyways, great pics. :thumbup:


----------



## PerpetualMama

motherbare said:


> My baby is due Feb 28. It's been fun seeing the bumps here. I tried to upload mine, but the file was too big, lol. Maybe my tech husband will help with that soon.
> Anyways, great pics. :thumbup:

you need to crop the photo in your program to fix photos. This will make your photo smaller in size :)


----------



## gryphongrl

Okay, I'll try it... since we don't have enough bumps on here for the earlier ladies to do their "how big will I be?" research :)

This is my almost 22 weeks picture. Midwife says I will hopefully be more obvious (it's not obvious in clothes at all) around 27 or 28 weeks!

Edit: let me put in some details for reference. I've gained 13 lbs as of this morning ... and I'm 5'4" and 36yo, and it's my first, and we don't know the gender...
 



Attached Files:







21.5 weeks pregnant.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Seity

Looks like a great bump gryphongrl. I was 36 with my 1st too and my bump was about that size at 22 weeks as well. I agree with your midwife. It'll start to be more obvious at 27/28 weeks. I'm hoping mine will be more obvious a little sooner since this is my 2nd.


----------



## gryphongrl

Seity, thanks! It would certainly be fun if it showed a little bit, because it seems like waiting til the 3rd trimester without anyone ever noticing is not what I expected. 

On the positive side, certainly no one would rub my belly or make one of those oddball comments other women get, at least. And, I can still order a latte without a concerned look from the barista. :)


----------



## PerpetualMama

Child #6 aged 41 and 5'5". Started out at 117 lbs, now 124 lbs at last visit. This is today at 17 weeks


----------



## Seity

Your bump looks great PM! I started out at 117 and am now 124 too! We're tracking the same for weight gain. LOL


----------



## PerpetualMama

Seity said:


> Your bump looks great PM! I started out at 117 and am now 124 too! We're tracking the same for weight gain. LOL

you just don't look like a blimp :haha: I'm hoping I haven't put on much more when I go to the docor's in 2 weeks


----------



## Seity

PerpetualMama said:


> Seity said:
> 
> 
> Your bump looks great PM! I started out at 117 and am now 124 too! We're tracking the same for weight gain. LOL
> 
> you just don't look like a blimp :haha: I'm hoping I haven't put on much more when I go to the doctor's in 2 weeksClick to expand...

It's probably the extra 2 inches I've got on you. I'm hoping to have gained another 3-4 lbs by my appointment at the end of the month.


----------



## hugs3409

Here is 39 wks and for you ladies who don't know yet, I am 36 yrs old, 37 in November, 5' and not telling my weight haha, but I have not gained a pound this pregnancy. Gained 2 here, lost 2 there, so as of Tuesday I was back to pre-pregnancy weight :happydance: this is #3 for me :)

Seity you look wonderful, you will bump out soon I am sure. PM #6 wow, god bless you, hence bumping out sooner for you :thumbup: and G for your first, you won't bump out as fast, cause everything has to stretch, if you have more, you will bump out faster since everything has already been stretched before :thumbup:


----------



## Seity

You wear your bump well hugs3409. I think pregnancy agrees with you.

I definitely won't be going for a #3 since we didn't even intent to ever have a #2 :rofl:


----------



## PerpetualMama

hugs3409 said:


> Here is 39 wks and for you ladies who don't know yet, I am 36 yrs old, 37 in November, 5' and not telling my weight haha, but I have not gained a pound this pregnancy. Gained 2 here, lost 2 there, so as of Tuesday I was back to pre-pregnancy weight :happydance: this is #3 for me :)
> 
> Seity you look wonderful, you will bump out soon I am sure. PM #6 wow, god bless you, hence bumping out sooner for you :thumbup: and G for your first, you won't bump out as fast, cause everything has to stretch, if you have more, you will bump out faster since everything has already been stretched before :thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 472757

Lovin that bump, doll :) can't wait to be that big! 
I was bumping out at 7 weeks. Tired, stretched out abs just said "to heck with this! We give! We give already!" I think I've put on another pound or two as well. Wil find out in 2 weeks. Have to be sure to stay clear of too much junk food, my body isn't used to it and I am craving it so bad. But, I know it'll contribute to the weight gain if I'm not careful :nope:


----------



## Seity

PM - I'm sure that this being #6 for you definitely makes a difference in showing early, but you still have a very nice neat bump!

Here's my 18 week bump picture:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=473223&d=1347106796


----------



## PerpetualMama

definitely seeing a change in you :). I don't think my abs were ever strong enough to hold it in that well, not even with my first...although I was in my regular clothes much longer with her!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Happy due date tomorrrow Hugs! Hope all is well and that your little girl arrives on schedule :cloud9:


----------



## hugs3409

Awwww thanks PM, I am going in tonight to be induced, nothing is happening on its own. I will get my last pic today and post it later. In the meantime, I had more maternity pics done and you can see them on this page:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...vodka-miners-hat-viking-vampires-lutw-40.html


----------



## PerpetualMama

hugs3409 said:


> Awwww thanks PM, I am going in tonight to be induced, nothing is happening on its own. I will get my last pic today and post it later. In the meantime, I had more maternity pics done and you can see them on this page:
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...vodka-miners-hat-viking-vampires-lutw-40.html

they brought tears to my eyes, so sweet. I esp love the one with your daughter and son huging the belly <3

Good luck tonight! I hope it is memorable, swift and uneventful (except of course for the joyous birth :)! How exciting!!)


----------



## hugs3409

Here is my last pregnancy pic for you. I am going 7-7:30pm and going right to pitocin as I am 2-3 cm dilated and don't need the cervadil. I am going to look online about a sweep, cause I think he did it and didn't tell me lol. That exam hurt like hell :cry:


----------



## Seity

Lovely bump. Good luck! No way I'd let them induce me :haha:


----------



## hugs3409

its not that bad really. I was induced with both my kids. I have gestational diabetes, so they induce in the 39th week, so baby doesn't get too big.


----------



## Seity

My son came on his own at 38+3, but I was more than happy to wait till 43 weeks if that's what he needed. I don't have GD though and he was only 5lb 13oz, nice small comfy bump still. :haha: I'd totally consider inducing for a medical need, but not without one.


----------



## horseypants

marking this thread for after my bfp ;) you all look lovely!


----------



## PerpetualMama

horseypants said:


> marking this thread for after my bfp ;) you all look lovely!

I hope this is your sticky bean Horseypants! 
I'm loving my bump <3

Hope all went well Hugs!


----------



## Seity

19 weeks:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=477957&d=1347738949


----------



## Seity

20 weeks. Halfway!
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=481845&d=1348321146


----------



## gryphongrl

Seity said:


> 20 weeks. Halfway!
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Seity, cute! A very respectable baby bump!


----------



## PerpetualMama

lovely bump seity! :) you look so good!


----------



## hugs3409

You look wonderful Seity. 

Sorry I have not been back, been super busy.

Anyway, Alana was born 9/14 @ 6:58am she weighed 8 lbs 6 oz and was 20" long. Here are a few pics of her. Had her pics professionally done.


----------



## hugs3409




----------



## PerpetualMama

hugs3409 said:


> You look wonderful Seity.
> 
> Sorry I have not been back, been super busy.
> 
> Anyway, Alana was born 9/14 @ 6:58am she weighed 8 lbs 6 oz and was 20" long. Here are a few pics of her. Had her pics professionally done.
> 
> View attachment 484405
> View attachment 484403
> View attachment 484407
> View attachment 484411

She is too beautiful for words! Thnks for sharing, and so glad all went well :hugs: Congratulations!! <3


----------



## Seity

She's a cutie! Don't you just love torturing them with silly outfits like that :rofl: 

We put Gabriel in a little Santa outfit for his first Christmas. :haha:


----------



## Seity

My 21 week BOY bump!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=485893&amp;d=1348926956


----------



## PerpetualMama

Seity said:


> My 21 week BOY bump!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=485893&amp;d=1348926956

conratulations on the boy bump Seity :happydance:


----------



## hugs3409

thanks girls

Congrats on the boy bump Seity. Hope all goes well for you. Half way there now :)


----------



## gryphongrl

I apologize for these weird headless photos, they are the same ones I send to my family :) Really I have no head. :rofl: but I do have a actual bump, finally! And a crazy belly button that officially sticks out.

This is at 25.5 weeks...
 



Attached Files:







25.5 weeks pregnant.jpg
File size: 56.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Seity

Your bump looks great gryphongrl. Pretty much all my photos from the last pregnancy are like that, bump only.


----------



## hugs3409

looking great. thats how I did my pics too :)


----------



## gryphongrl

I can't believe how fast it starts growing once it really starts sticking out... pretty amazing actually, aren't we? :)


----------



## PerpetualMama

gryphongrl said:


> I apologize for these weird headless photos, they are the same ones I send to my family :) Really I have no head. :rofl: but I do have a actual bump, finally! And a crazy belly button that officially sticks out.
> 
> This is at 25.5 weeks...

Lovely bump! I have a half out belly button...will post my pic as soon as I get to my other computer. My pics are all headless too. That's how I feel, anyway, completely brainless these days :haha:


----------



## Seity

Ooh yes, more pics PM! We need more ladies to start posting bump pictures in here. I'm due to post one today. I just haven't taken it yet.


----------



## Seity

22 weeks.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=490667&d=1349542934https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=490669&d=1349542943


----------



## gryphongrl

Seity, your little boy is really starting to show! Awesome!


----------



## Seity

Yeah, I really felt like I 'popped' this week. I've actually been feeling the weight by the end of the day.


----------



## PerpetualMama

21 week girlie bump <3


----------



## PerpetualMama

Ok, second try, 21 week girlie bump <3


----------



## Seity

That's a great bump PM!


----------



## PerpetualMama

I had my first "stranger" comment last night. An older lady was talking to me and suddenly said "OooooH!! Are you pregnant?" it made me feel so good (at least it was obvious I wasn't just fat. I'm definitely ROUND.


----------



## Seity

Aww, that's so cool. I've never had a stranger notice. Not even my entire last pregnancy LOL I just wasn't big enough, plus it was winter, so I had a sweater on.


----------



## gryphongrl

I had a nice older man ask me "How's the baby?" when I was at the pool yesterday. Of course, I was wearing a tankini and he saw me get in the pool... This morning though we were getting donuts and I saw the teenage server look at my belly so I said, to humor her, "I'll have ALL the donuts!" She giggled. Pregnant women scarfing donuts are funny, even to me. :)


----------



## Macmad

Hi ladies

Hope you don't mind me joining you all here in the over 35 bumps! This is my first bump picture at 6 weeks! Well its nots really a bump, so far managed not to get too much bloat......
Oh and my name is Fiona and I'm 39 with my second pregnancy :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5011.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Seity

Welcome Macmad. Love seeing more bumps in here. I didn't have anything when I first started posting for this baby either.


----------



## Seity

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=495459&d=1350167818

23 weeks.


----------



## Macmad

Looking good Seity!


----------



## Halle71

Hi, I'm Halide, 41 and pregnant with number two.
These were taken a couple of weeks ago at 32 weeks so due to take more about now.
 



Attached Files:







32 weeks profile.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 23









32 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## gryphongrl

Halle71 said:


> Hi, I'm Halide, 41 and pregnant with number two.
> These were taken a couple of weeks ago at 32 weeks so due to take more about now.

Welcome, thanks for posting!!! Hmmm... your bump is sort of long and narrow from the front like mine and you're having a boy... I have started having strangers tell me mine is a boy (gender unknown) because of this shape. I wonder if there's anything to it.


----------



## Halle71

gryphongrl said:


> Halle71 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm Halide, 41 and pregnant with number two.
> These were taken a couple of weeks ago at 32 weeks so due to take more about now.
> 
> Welcome, thanks for posting!!! Hmmm... your bump is sort of long and narrow from the front like mine and you're having a boy... I have started having strangers tell me mine is a boy (gender unknown) because of this shape. I wonder if there's anything to it.Click to expand...

To be honest I was like this with my dd - people have tried telling me I showed more at the sides last time to prove this theory but I have 39 week pics from behind where you can't tell I am pregnant.
It's quite a 'skinny' bump - not lovely and rounded like most bumps but I guess this means less to lose afterwards


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi ladies, I've only just seen this thread and thought I would join you! This pic is my 26 week bump.

I'm 37, pregnant with my second baby boy :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







6Xwpg.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Seity

Hi EverythingXd. This is boy #2 for me too.
:wave: Halle71
It's so great that we're getting some new bumps to look at!


----------



## Seity

24 weeks. Viability day! :happydance:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=499675&d=1350755809 https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=499677&d=1350755817


----------



## gryphongrl

Seity, congratulations!!!

I have to ask... is that world of warcraft on your television?


----------



## Seity

Not WoW, although I used to play. Cancelled my subscription a while back because my son never gave me much chance to play and I figured I was better off saving the money every month. It's probably one of my kid's shows.


----------



## EverythingXd

Here's my 29 week bump taken today x
 



Attached Files:







A2UZI.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Seity

Your bump looks great EverythingXd!
Here's my 25 week bump picture:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=503641&d=1351349708


----------



## PerpetualMama

lovely bumps ladies!

Seity, looking a bit preggo there :)


----------



## kathy31

Awwwww, I was all set to post my 19 week bump pic but apparently it is too big :nope:

Not sure how to get it to the right size for posting either...

Kathy x


----------



## Seity

kathy31 said:


> Awwwww, I was all set to post my 19 week bump pic but apparently it is too big :nope:
> 
> Not sure how to get it to the right size for posting either...
> 
> Kathy x

Do you use Microsoft Windows? If you do, you can resize the photo in Paint (Everyone has this program under Accessories) and then save it and the file size will be smaller. I always take my photo's and reduce them to 15% and then they're small enough to post.


----------



## kathy31

Seity said:


> kathy31 said:
> 
> 
> Awwwww, I was all set to post my 19 week bump pic but apparently it is too big :nope:
> 
> Not sure how to get it to the right size for posting either...
> 
> Kathy x
> 
> Do you use Microsoft Windows? If you do, you can resize the photo in Paint (Everyone has this program under Accessories) and then save it and the file size will be smaller. I always take my photo's and reduce them to 15% and then they're small enough to post.Click to expand...

Thanks for that, will give a go now....

Kathy


----------



## kathy31

My first bump pic on here, 3rd pregnancy at 40 years old, 19 weeks and counting!!!!!!!


----------



## Seity

Looks great kathy31!


----------



## Seity

26 week bump

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=508023&d=1351981830

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=508025&d=1351981841


----------



## PerpetualMama

It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown!

Here's my 25 week pumpkin bump


----------



## Seity

Your bump is soo cute PM!


----------



## gryphongrl

Seity, does anyone notice you're pregnant yet?


----------



## Seity

I think it depends on the shirt I wear. The one in the above picture, I'd probably just look chunky, but if I wear one of the clingy skin tight ones, I'm pretty sure a stranger would assume pregnant over fat. No ones ever said anything to me though.


----------



## beachgal

Love, Love, Love all of your baby bumps!

I will post as soon as I actually have a bump... lol. I'll be thankful for the flattish belly while I still have it!

:blush:


----------



## Seity

:wave: Welcome beachgal! Feel free to post even the flat belly bump pics. I sure did :rofl:
It's fun to see the bump develop from the start.


----------



## beachgal

Here's the beginning of my journey :) No bump yet!
 



Attached Files:







belly bump 4.5 weeks.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Seity

27 weeks. 3rd tri bump already!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=512103&d=1352565308


----------



## Halle71

Looking great ladies -no one would ever know this is the over 35 bump thread :happydance:

I'm 41 and here are some that I took this morning at exactly 38 weeks. Not long now but I don't think I've dropped at all.
 



Attached Files:







38 weeks profile.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 28









38 weeks front.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## beachgal

Wow Halle, you look amazing! You go girl :happydance:


----------



## Seity

Looking good Halle71. I'm hoping my bump is that nice at 38 weeks!


----------



## TRINITY25_99

My 10 week bump/bloat. The shadow across my tummy is from my arm reaching to snap the pic :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_00000004.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Macmad

Not put one up since 5 weeks :haha: this is last week so was about 11 and half weeks. Don't think I'm as big as I was in first pregnancy (thank god)! But defo have bigger bump in evenings.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## EverythingXd

My 32 week bump pic, taken this morning x
 



Attached Files:







w4Ixd.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Seity

28 weeks!
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=516719&d=1353171071
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=516723&d=1353171093


----------



## Macmad

Seity said:


> 28 weeks!
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=516719&d=1353171071
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=516723&d=1353171093

Looking good Seity! I hope my bump is as neat as yours but somehow I don't think it will be :haha: x


----------



## oorweeistyin

Hi ladies, 

although I've been stalking for a while.....here you go! 

This is my 2nd DS bump, I'm 41 :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







29.5 weeks.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Seity

29 weeks
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=521163&d=1353860655


----------



## kathy31

23 weeks and counting!!!!


----------



## Babyduo

I think I'm in trouble....I'm that big already :) and only 14 weeks!


----------



## kathy31

Babyduo said:


> I think I'm in trouble....I'm that big already :) and only 14 weeks!

Ah, but looking at your other posts I think you have a suitable excuse, lol!!!!!!

Many congratulations x


----------



## duckytwins

Can I play? I just turned 35 a few weeks ago! 

Here's me at ~35 weeks. 

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/4BEF4340-2645-4F2E-B52B-4BFA25CD6EEA-16424-00001C0544B7DA74.jpg


----------



## tansey

Hi ladies can I join you all. I have been following the thread but have been a bit shy to post because I don't have a proper bump yet, just look fatter!
This is our first after nearly 5 years of TTC.

5 weeks
20 weeks


----------



## Seity

Welcome tansey. I looked pretty similar with my first at 20 weeks.

Here's my 30 week bump. Did a shirt up/down and a shirt up side shot.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=525131&d=1354403514

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=525133&d=1354403524


----------



## kathy31

24 weeks and the time seems to be flying by!!!!


----------



## Seity

Nice bump and congrats on viability kathy31!


----------



## Seity

31 week bump.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=529493&d=1355002108
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=529495&d=1355002118
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=529497&d=1355002132


----------



## tansey

21 week pic taken in the evening!


Siety you look great!
Kathy you look great too & congrats on V day!


----------



## Seity

I know it's an evening bump, but there's some definite bump growth showing there tansey!


----------



## duckytwins

Here's mine at 36 weeks! I think I've dropped a little. 

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/BABBFB83-F182-491F-A0ED-9E5C4C548F00-2465-000003628482891C.jpg


----------



## Seity

I think you're right ducky. It does look lower.


----------



## anorak

picture removed


----------



## Seity

Congrats on your bfp anorak. Hope everything goes well for the next 9 months!


----------



## anorak

Seity said:


> Congrats on your bfp anorak. Hope everything goes well for the next 9 months!

Thank you! :flower:


----------



## EverythingXd

My 36 week bump... not long now! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Ta2hW.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## tansey

Duckytwins - I was going to say great bump but I see from your siggie that you've had your baby! Huge congrats! :yipee:

Anorak - huge congrats, great little bump!

EverythingXd - great bumpage - so slim, all bump!

Siety - Happy 32 weeks!

Here is my 22 week bump. I think bump is growing although I have had a few comments about it being small and has anyone (medical) said anything. But I think that maybe I'm more of an all over rather than front bump? Not too worried about it and I've got a scan and consult 12 days tomorrow.

(4 week for comparison)


----------



## Seity

Looking good EverythingXd!
Coming along nicely tansey. I think your bump looks just fine for 22 weeks. My 21 week bump is on pg 83 of this thread. I really popped from 21 to 22, but this is my 2nd baby, so I've been constantly bigger than last time around.

Here are my 32 week bump pictures:
I think Samuel moved down a little.
 



Attached Files:







32week_sm.jpg
File size: 165.9 KB
Views: 224









32week_front_sm.jpg
File size: 159.8 KB
Views: 52









32week_full_sm.jpg
File size: 156.2 KB
Views: 229


----------



## tansey

Siety thanks - i had a look at your bump pics & i see that you did pop at 22weeks. So maybe this next week will be my popping week :haha: i hope so coz my new dress for Christmas needs a bump to stop it looking like a sack! (i think i'm bigger than i am & keep buying the wrong sizes)

Your bump's looking great & does look lower!


----------



## EverythingXd

Don't worry Tansey, everyone has a different opinion on how big a baby bump should be... we're all different. I always show early (obviously pregnant at 13 weeks both times, although strangely not so obvious in pictures), and lots of people say how big my bump is but then others say its neat, and some (minority) think its been small.

Your bump's really coming on now Seity :thumbup: I always look out for your pics because we both tend to post on the same day since our complete weeks both fall on a Saturday x


----------



## beachgal

Great bumps ladies! I don't have a bump yet, only a giant bloat!


----------



## Seity

Won't be long now beachgal. Are you taking pictures anyway? Sometimes the changes are so small you don't really notice them until you compare to a few weeks earlier.


----------



## duckytwins

Hey girls! I won't be able to play anymore - baby was born last Tuesday! I'd still love to stop by sometimes and check out how everyone's doing though!


----------



## tansey

Huge congrats Ducky :happydance:

My 23 week bump pic - think I have popped!


----------



## Seity

Congrats ducky!
tansey - looking good. I see a belly there!


----------



## beachgal

Congrats ducky!
Cute bump tansey :)


----------



## kathy31

Nice litte bumpy coming there tansey!


----------



## TRINITY25_99

15 Weeks :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







15%20WEEKS2.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Seity

Welcome Trinity!

33 weeks!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=537129&d=1356190853

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=537127&d=1356190841


----------



## anorak

Picture removed.


----------



## babylou

Hello all

Must admit to stalking this page for a while and will have to have a go at uploading a pic soon. I feel massive at the mo, and OH is convinced I'm going to pop anytime soon. Got another 3 months+ to go though.

Father Christmas brought a special card for my 8 year old DD on Christmas day, and revealed that we will be having a baby girl :happydance::pink:. (I would have been happy either way:flower:) We are all so excited!!

Bye for now


----------



## Macmad

Not posted for a while but here's my 17 week bump pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babylou

OK here goes.....

This is my 25+6 week bump. Hope this works...:winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







picture003.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## PerpetualMama

This is my 33 week bump


----------



## Seity

Looking great PM!
Here's my 34 week bump:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=540109&d=1356802708


----------



## PerpetualMama

see, Seity, you look properly pregnant! <3 lovely bump!


----------



## EverythingXd

Great bumps ladies, and Seity your bump is looking excellent :thumbup:

My 38 week bump (taken this morning so a little late at 38+2) x
 



Attached Files:







nmzBw.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Seity

Looking good EverythingXd. Looks to me like your bump has dropped.


----------



## EverythingXd

Seity said:


> Looking good EverythingXd. Looks to me like your bump has dropped.

Yes I think it has too. I think (hope!) baby has finally settled into a head down position rather than transverse :baby:


----------



## tansey

Great bumps ladies :thumbup:



24 weeks & 25 weeks


----------



## oorweeistyin

36 week breech baby........hope he turns soon :thumbup:


----------



## Seity

35 weeks. Samuel decided to stick his butt out for the picture.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=544049&d=1357409446


----------



## tansey

Wow Seity great bump!! Not long to go now :)


----------



## PerpetualMama

pretty bump Seity <3


----------



## beachgal

My 12 week bump :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## oorweeistyin

oorweeistyin said:


> 36 week breech baby........hope he turns soon :thumbup:

Would help if I added it!

Now 37 & 2, oh has gone back to his base.......now on my own for the next 14 days. I really hope he gets back in time :blush:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## oorweeistyin

oorweeistyin said:


> oorweeistyin said:
> 
> 
> 36 week breech baby........hope he turns soon :thumbup:
> 
> Would help if I added it!
> 
> Now 37 & 2, oh has gone back to his base.......now on my own for the next 14 days. I really hope he gets back in time :blush:Click to expand...

Oh and I forgot to add, he has turned.......scan at 36 & 6 showed he's ready to go :happydance:


----------



## Seity

Yay for head down. Just a waiting game for you now oorweeistyin.


----------



## EverythingXd

oorweeistyin said:


> Oh and I forgot to add, he has turned.......scan at 36 & 6 showed he's ready to go :happydance:

Great news :thumbup: My baby also turned to head down at around 36 weeks (mine was from transverse position) so I can imagine the relief you felt.


----------



## oorweeistyin

EverythingXd said:


> oorweeistyin said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I forgot to add, he has turned.......scan at 36 & 6 showed he's ready to go :happydance:
> 
> Great news :thumbup: My baby also turned to head down at around 36 weeks (mine was from transverse position) so I can imagine the relief you felt.Click to expand...

Oh yeah big relief........ooooft transverse, thank goodness they have turned too!

How are things with you, anything???

:baby::baby:


----------



## tansey

Great bumps ladies - a few of you are due very soon now! Good luck!

Here's my 26 week bump from different angles :haha:


----------



## Seity

Coming along nicely tansey!


----------



## oorweeistyin

Nice :baby: bump :kiss:


----------



## EverythingXd

Lovely bump Tansey :thumbup:



oorweeistyin said:


> EverythingXd said:
> 
> 
> Great news :thumbup: My baby also turned to head down at around 36 weeks (mine was from transverse position) so I can imagine the relief you felt.
> 
> Oh yeah big relief........ooooft transverse, thank goodness they have turned too!
> 
> How are things with you, anything???
> 
> :baby::baby:Click to expand...

Nope!! My first son was 5 days late, and I think this one will be too. I've had lots of BH but over 3 or 4 weeks so they mean nothing. Having to get up in the night for food now so it looks like I'm growing a little porker :cloud9:


----------



## oorweeistyin

EverythingXd said:


> Lovely bump Tansey :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> oorweeistyin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EverythingXd said:
> 
> 
> Great news :thumbup: My baby also turned to head down at around 36 weeks (mine was from transverse position) so I can imagine the relief you felt.
> 
> Oh yeah big relief........ooooft transverse, thank goodness they have turned too!
> 
> How are things with you, anything???
> 
> :baby::baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope!! My first son was 5 days late, and I think this one will be too. I've had lots of BH but over 3 or 4 weeks so they mean nothing. Having to get up in the night for food now so it looks like I'm growing a little porker :cloud9:Click to expand...

Awe no way, I love my sleep and its bad enough getting up to pee! 

I started having a pain last night in my lower right abdomen.....a constant ache but it seems to have tailed off this morning. So back to square one :wacko:.....I need him to stay put till OH is home anyway so he has another 2 weeks and then he's getting evicted!! :happydance:

:kiss:


----------



## tansey

oorweeistyin - I hope baby stays put til your DH is home! :hugs:


----------



## oorweeistyin

tansey said:


> oorweeistyin - I hope baby stays put til your DH is home! :hugs:

Awe thanks Tansey, I do hope so........I have decided if he's not back to go it alone, I hate people around me when I'm in pain! 


:wacko:


----------



## kathy31

28+3 pic! Little bit late as I'm now 29+1!!!!!


----------



## Seity

36 week collage photo.
 



Attached Files:







36weeks_combo_sm.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 251


----------



## tansey

Lovely bumps Kathy and Seity - hope I look that good at your stages!


----------



## EverythingXd

Here's my full term 40 week bump, taken this morning :thumbup:

I think it may be my last one. We had a run-in with a lorry earlier, no-one was hurt but I was in shock. 2 hours later, contractions started. They're pretty sharp and averaging just under 10 minutes between at the moment. Fingers crossed this is it... :baby:
 



Attached Files:







ViYd9.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Seity

Glad you're all ok EverythingXd. Hopefully, you'll meet your LO soon!


----------



## tansey

Fab bump Everything! So glad ur ok & i hope all goes great for you :happydance:


----------



## kathy31

30 weeks...


----------



## tansey

Wow Kathy you look great - ALL bump, so neat!


----------



## PerpetualMama

very neat! LOVELY :thumbup: ^

I packed on 3 1/2 lbs in a week, feeling like a right porka! Pic to post soon, just have to go take it :haha:


----------



## Seity

37 week bump.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=552157&d=1358609578

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=552159&d=1358609591


----------



## tansey

Still such a fab bump seity!


----------



## tansey

28 weeks bump pics:


----------



## kathy31

tansey said:


> 28 weeks bump pics:
> View attachment 553759
> View attachment 553761


Fab bump Tansey! You look great :thumbup:


----------



## Seity

38 week bump pic. Let's see if Samuel decides to stick around longer than his brother and I get to take a 39 week picture next week.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=556111&d=1359222194


----------



## tansey

Such a fantastic bump seity!


----------



## EverythingXd

Looking good Seity, not long now! :thumbup:


----------



## kathy31

Fab bumpage Seity! Not long to go for you now :thumbup:


----------



## tansey

29 weeks bump pics:


----------



## kathy31

32 weeks and counting!


----------



## Macmad

Seity said:


> 38 week bump pic. Let's see if Samuel decides to stick around longer than his brother and I get to take a 39 week picture next week.
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=556111&d=1359222194

You're looking fab, Seity! Not long to go


----------



## PerpetualMama

38 week bump <3


----------



## Seity

We made it! 39 weeks :happydance:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=560417&d=1359822733

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=560419&d=1359822751

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=560421&d=1359822763


----------



## tansey

You look great Seity!


----------



## kathy31

33 weeks!!!


----------



## Seity

Your bump is looking great kathy31.

Here's my 2 days PP shrinking bump:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=563161&d=1360188494


----------



## tansey

oh huge congrats Seity :yipee: you look fab as always!

Kathy - great bump :thumbup:

30 weeks:


----------



## PerpetualMama

LOL Seity...reverse bump pics :haha: 
You're awesome!


----------



## EverythingXd

Congratulations Seity :happydance: You look great, I still looked 6 months + pregnant at 2 days pp! :haha:


----------



## hugs3409

OMG its been so long since I have been on here. You all look AMAZING. 

Congrats Seity, he is beautiful. You look great. Hope all went well for you. I think you were like a little more then half way last time I commented lol. 

Good luck with the rest of your births. 

Little Alana is now 5 months old already :(


----------



## tansey

Alana is very cute Hugs!

31 week bump:


----------



## Seity

Your bump is coming along nicely tansey.


----------



## TRINITY25_99

22 Weeks - 2 Weeks ago :)
 



Attached Files:







22 weeks.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kathy31

TRINITY25_99 said:


> 22 Weeks - 2 Weeks ago :)

Fab bump Trinity25! x


----------



## kathy31

35 weeks!


----------



## Seity

Such a cute bump kathy!


----------



## TRINITY25_99

I think ALLLLLLL of us ladies are looking sweet!!!!! Bumpity Bump Bump :) Viability week for our baby this week \O/


----------



## tansey

Great bumps ladies :thumbup:

i've been on a babymoon so here's me in bikini at 32 weeks!


----------



## kathy31

Seity said:


> Such a cute bump kathy!

Thanks! Can't wait to see the birth weight for this baby...was only a bit bigger with my last and he was an unpredicted 10lb 11oz...

Growth scan in a week to check size though...


----------



## ece77

You all look lovely ladies. I can't wait to have a bump!


----------



## kathy31

36 weeks and baby feeling loooooooow!! :wacko:


----------



## tansey

Great bump Kathy - looks like it is lower!

My 33week bump:


----------



## kathy31

kathy31 said:


> Seity said:
> 
> 
> Such a cute bump kathy!
> 
> Thanks! Can't wait to see the birth weight for this baby...was only a bit bigger with my last and he was an unpredicted 10lb 11oz...
> 
> Growth scan in a week to check size though...Click to expand...

Had my growth scan and baby measuring on 50th centile so average size and not huge like my son was. Signed off from consultant care and back to midwife led care! Yay!!

Even managed to get a quick tour of the birthing centre and the rooms are very much set up for active labour and the pools look fab :thumbup:


----------



## tansey

That's great Kathy. Won't be long til ur back there using the facilities!
I've got another scan in 2 weeks to check growth but baby is now in the 20th percentile so doing better :)


----------



## kathy31

tansey said:


> That's great Kathy. Won't be long til ur back there using the facilities!
> I've got another scan in 2 weeks to check growth but baby is now in the 20th percentile so doing better :)

Fab news Tansey! Yep, really feel like the clock is ticking now we are into march, I'm due to have a baby this month, eeeeeeeek! :wacko:


----------



## tansey

34 week bump pic:


----------



## kathy31

37+1 'term' bump!


----------



## tansey

wow fab bump Kathy! :thumbup:


----------



## kathy31

tansey said:


> wow fab bump Kathy! :thumbup:

Thankyou very muchly! It has defo dropped some now, lol!!!!


----------



## tansey

36 week bump:


----------



## kathy31

39+1 bumpage!!!! Ready when you are baby...





Measuring 4 weeks behind as of my midwife appointment on monday as baby is loooooooooow!


----------



## tansey

Oh wow Kathy I thought you'd have had baby by now - just shows that they'll only come when ready

Fab bump - defo low!


----------



## kathy31

tansey said:


> Oh wow Kathy I thought you'd have had baby by now - just shows that they'll only come when ready
> 
> Fab bump - defo low!

Hmmm, yes bubs still not ready to show his/her face! My date puts me at 39 weeks today ( rather than their 39+2) and my last 2 pregnancies lasted 39+1 and 39+4 (my dates) so I guess it could be anytime now...

Excited but a little scared after delivering a monster of a baby last time!!!


----------



## tansey

37 weeks - Fully baked pic:

I think i look loads bigger now! I feel it too! Baby hasn't dropped yet either.

Kathy how are you doing?


----------



## kathy31

tansey said:


> 37 weeks - Fully baked pic:
> View attachment 588493
> 
> I think i look loads bigger now! I feel it too! Baby hasn't dropped yet either.
> 
> Kathy how are you doing?

Still here mate, lol! Getting loads of period type pains and on, off backache, BH are sometimes painful too! 

Looking good on your bump pic! X


----------



## kathy31

40 weeks, c'mon baby!!


----------



## kathy31

40 weeks!


----------



## tansey

You look great Kathy! Hope baby comes soon for you & that im not far behind you! :)


----------



## kathy31

tansey said:


> You look great Kathy! Hope baby comes soon for you & that im not far behind you! :)

Thank you! This is now the longest I have been pregnant for in 3 pregnancies as I normally deliver at 39+. This is the last time I will be pregnant so I should really try to enjoy the last few days I guess!!! Finding it difficult at the stage though as I'm getting dreadfully painful braxton's every day by at least tea time :wacko:


----------



## tansey

Ooh maybe they're a sign that you're almost ready!
Im impatient as its my first - just so excited! :)


----------



## kathy31

tansey said:


> Ooh maybe they're a sign that you're almost ready!
> Im impatient as its my first - just so excited! :)

Yes! I was almost ready! Baby Aoife Nerine was born this morning at 00.15! No water birth as I only just made it into the delivery room before I had to start pushing, lol! :wacko:

Good luck with your delivery hun x


----------



## tansey

Huge congrats Kathy!! X


----------



## EverythingXd

Congratulations Kathy! :baby:


----------



## Seity

Haven't been on here in a while. Your bumps look great and a baby announcement too. Awesome! So is that a 30th baby? That's my husband and sister's bday. (Popular day to be born)


----------



## tansey

38 week bump pic:


----------



## kathy31

Seity said:


> Haven't been on here in a while. Your bumps look great and a baby announcement too. Awesome! So is that a 30th baby? That's my husband and sister's bday. (Popular day to be born)

Yes, she was born on the 30th Seity! Slightly disappointed father in law as his birthday was the 29th!! :wacko:


----------



## kathy31

tansey said:


> 38 week bump pic:
> View attachment 591887

Wow, clock is ticking Tansey...not long for you now :thumbup:


----------



## Seity

Looking great tansey. Any day now.


----------



## kathy31

7 days post partum!


----------



## kathy31

7 days post partum, for some reason it wouldn't let me post both pics together :wacko:


----------



## Tishimouse

Hi Tansey,
The forums look quite different as I haven't been here to visit for some time. So hoping I'm posting in the right place.
Just wanted to see if little bubs had arrived and I see I'm in time to wish you good luck before the big arrival.
I am so looking forward to seeing you here announcing "mother" status; something you soooooooooooooooo very much deserve.
Take care you.
Hugs.
Tish x


----------



## tansey

Oh thanks Tish! Yes still waiting but down to single digits today :yipee:

Kathy you look amazing - I hope I snap back into shape like that! :thumbup:


----------



## kathy31

Thanks Tansey, the breast feeding has certainly helped! We have found out that Aoife has a tongue tie so that is making the feeding more of a challenge, ouch!!!


----------



## EverythingXd

Wow Kathy, you look great for 7 days PP!! :thumbup:

I wasn't so fortunate... the first pic is me at around 10 days PP, still looking about 6 months pregnant haha! The second pic was at about 4 weeks PP I think, and the final 2 pics were this morning at 12 weeks PP. My tummy is still a little flabby and the skin is looser than before, but at least I don't look pregnant in clothes any more! x
 



Attached Files:







31WEohH.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 11









PZT6kjO.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 11









6NR2Wmm.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 13









m9iSQEa.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## tansey

Wow you look gr8!


----------



## kathy31

20 days post partum...




Not sure why it keeps flipping my pics over, sorry ladies!!!


----------



## TRINITY25_99

32 week bump
 



Attached Files:







24645_10152768840165486_2121263611_n.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## tansey

Kathy you look abfab! :thumbup:

Trinity nice bump :)

My 41 week bump - yes that's right, I'm still here! Induction booked for 42weeks unless baby decided to make a move!


----------



## EverythingXd

Ooh the last week or so must have been really dragging for you Tansey! At least you know it won't be much longer until you meet your baby :baby:


----------



## kathy31

tansey said:


> Kathy you look abfab! :thumbup:
> 
> Trinity nice bump :)
> 
> My 41 week bump - yes that's right, I'm still here! Induction booked for 42weeks unless baby decided to make a move!
> View attachment 603487

Hope things get moving for you soon xx


----------



## J22

You ladies all look great and thank you for the post partum pics.... you've given me hope! 
I turned 39 earlier this week and here's my 23 week photo from yesterday. xx :flower:
 



Attached Files:







23 weeks 24 april 2013 010small.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## tansey

Had my Baby boy last night - Isaac 7lbs4oz :cloud9:


----------



## EverythingXd

Congratulations Tansey! :baby:


----------



## Barbi

Congratulations Tansey. Did you have a natural birth and were you induced or did you go into labour naturally? :happydance:


----------



## kathy31

Congratulations Tansey xx


----------



## Seity

Congrats tansey!


----------



## Seity

Great PP pics ladies.
This was me 2 weeks and 8 weeks pp:
 



Attached Files:







14daysPP_sm.jpg
File size: 140 KB
Views: 9









8weeksPP_sm.jpg
File size: 139.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## tansey

Barbi said:


> Congratulations Tansey. Did you have a natural birth and were you induced or did you go into labour naturally? :happydance:


i went into labour naturally but baby's head was at a funny angle so i ended up with an emergency c section. i laboured with just a tens machine from 9pm 23/04/13 til the epidural nearly 24hours later - very disappointing. very painful lol!


----------



## Barbi

tansey said:


> Barbi said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Tansey. Did you have a natural birth and were you induced or did you go into labour naturally? :happydance:
> 
> 
> i went into labour naturally but baby's head was at a funny angle so i ended up with an emergency c section. i laboured with just a tens machine from 9pm 23/04/13 til the epidural nearly 24hours later - very disappointing. very painful lol!Click to expand...

Tansey, congrats again, you must be so very happy it is all over though. I am hoping beyond hope that I don't have to have a c section, that will be my last resort if things don't move along at a normal pace. I am told I will have a fairly small baby, which is kind of likely seeing as I was a small baby myself at 2.5kg full term. I have a fair way to go yet though, not due till 20 September. There are a couple of little hick ups, but we will just be monitored closely with four weekly scans. I am happy right now, as I think I felt her kick me for the first time yesterday (or what felt like her kicking me, it was a bit like a heart beat in one spot a few times, then she stopped as soon as I put my hand there). Good luck with it all, please keep in touch, we would all love to hear how you are doing recovery as well as new baby stories.


----------

